# News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.



## System (10. März 2009)

*News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,678441


----------



## Leonidar (10. März 2009)

Also ich kann wirklich nur in allen Punkten zustimmen das einzige was Spieler abschreken könnte ist wie erwäht die realen Komplikationen die beim Jagen auftreten sowie das Gehtempo welches für meinen Geschmack etwas zu langsam ist...es wäre schön wen die Entwickler ein Wechsel zwischen laufen und pirschen ermöglichen würden ansonsten wie gesagt sehr gelungen


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

GEilo. Gleich mal ziehen das Ding.


----------



## Fire00 (10. März 2009)

ja cool wäre überhaupt, wenn man sich anmelden könnte: "Server Capacity Full"


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fire00 am 10.03.2009 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ja cool wäre überhaupt, wenn man sich anmelden könnte: "Server Capacity Full"


Acuh gerade gemerkt. Schöne Scheiße. 


EDIT: Also wenn das schon so anfängt. Nö. So geil bin ich dann auch nicht auf das Spiel. Deer Hunter 2005 tuts da zur Not auch.^^


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Jaja, es gibt Stunden da trift man 3 Rehe und dann kann es auch mal vorkommen das man weit über eine halbe Stunde nur nach ein Zeichen von Leben sucht und nach ein paar Stunden ohne gerichtes Werk seine Sachen packen muss.
Ich persönlich hätte gerne eine Ego-Sicht, wie die von ArmA bzw. OFP wo man sein Kopf bewegen kann ohne das sich gleich der ganze Körper mit dreht, ich weis etwas ist es da auch möglich aber nicht wirklich toll. Dann könnte man auch seine Schuhe sehen, wenn man mal wieder in die Spuren der Rehe tritt xD



			
				Mothman am 10.03.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fire00 am 10.03.2009 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das ist so ein Ding, besonders da man ja den ganzen Tag eingeloggt sein kann ohne etwas zumachen und so nur den Platz andere wegschnappen kann. Das sollten sie wirklich überarbeiten.


----------



## Belgium (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das bisherige umherwandern war nett, aber bis auf einige Wildhaufen und Spuren hab ich noch nichts gesichtet, aber so als Chillout Shooter, is recht nett, achja eine Frage begegnet man eigentlich auch andere Jäger oder is das Terrain a la Guild Wars nur für mich? Oder wie oder was?


----------



## Lordghost (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.03.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fire00 am 10.03.2009 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


komisch das die server bei nem kostenlosen spiel überladen sind, hmmm 

ich habs heute früh um 4 gespielt, gab keine probleme ^^

ich bin zwar 3 viechern in 2h hinterhergehechtet, aber meinst ich seh auch nur einen? 

ich denke die 30 schuss die man am anfang bekommt langen mir dicke.

Blub


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lordghost am 10.03.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch das die server bei nem kostenlosen spiel überladen sind, hmmm


Ne, ist klar. Wenn ein Spiel kostenlos ist, sind die Server AUTOMATISCH überlastet.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab ja auch schon in meinen News geschrieben , dass sie daran arbeite , es bringt nichts wenn ihr ständig rumheult das es nicht geht   

Ihr könnt ja auch mal in das Forum schauen , dann wisst ihr mehr .

http://forum.thehunter.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2432

http://forum.thehunter.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2462




Eben grad 45 Minuten im Wald unterwegs gewesen und wieder 3 Mule Does erlegt , ich weiß ja nicht , was ihr falsch macht


----------



## Sprudelmax (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Na toll! Hab jetz 2 Accounts erstellt, und egal welchen ich benutz, jedesmal wenn ich die E-Mail und das Passwort eingeb, steht dran ich soll die Adresse überprüfen! Ich habs aber sicher richtig geschrieben. Was muss man denn da besonderes machen um reinzukommen?
Welche Max. Anforderungen hat the Hunter eigentlich?


----------



## Rage1988 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sprudelmax am 10.03.2009 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll! Hab jetz 2 Accounts erstellt, und egal welchen ich benutz, jedesmal wenn ich die E-Mail und das Passwort eingeb, steht dran ich soll die Adresse überprüfen! Ich habs aber sicher richtig geschrieben. Was muss man denn da besonderes machen um reinzukommen?
> Welche Max. Anforderungen hat the Hunter eigentlich?




Sicher , dass da nicht eher : Server capacity full      dort steht   


Man muss sich einfach nur auf der Seite umschauen , da findet man alles   

What specification does my PC have to be to run The Hunter?
The minimum system specifications that The Hunter has been tested to at this time are:

    Pentium 4 (3 Ghz)
    1 GB RAM
    256 MB Graphics Card

Video Cards that The Hunter presently supports are:

Nvidia:

    * 7 Series (from 7600 and above)
    * 8 Series
    * 9 Series
    * 260
    * 280

ATI:

    * X1800 (and above)
    * HD 2000 series
    * HD 3000 series
    * HD 4000 series

It should be stressed that this is the specification The Hunter has been tested to.
These specifications may well change in the future as testing continues and when The Hunter is released you will be able to adjust your settings. 



Hier steht , was sie demnächst noch alles entwickeln wollen :

http://forum.thehunter.com/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=2464


----------



## Exidas (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

das ist blöd da will man schön zocken und denn steht da wenn sich anmelden will : "Server capacity full" ..welche eine schweinerei^^


----------



## Chemenu (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Exidas am 10.03.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist blöd da will man schön zocken und denn steht da wenn sich anmelden will : "Server capacity full" ..welche eine schweinerei^^



Das soll wohl bis Donnerstag behoben werden.
Bin mal gespannt ob man sich dann auch zu normalen Uhrzeiten einloggen kann.
Ich hab nämlich keine Lust das Spiel um 4 in der Früh zu testen...


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 10.03.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nämlich keine Lust das Spiel um 4 in der Früh zu testen...


Ist Absicht, um so realistisch wie möglich zu sein. EIn Jäger geht ja auch eher selten Mittags auf die Pirsch...der muss auch morgens raus.


----------



## hornboy (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich probier seit n paar tagen reinzukommen. aber server capacity full.


----------



## ShiwanKhan (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

hm würd mich nich wundern wenn die engine sehr gut verkauft wird  sieht besser aus als FarCry2 und hat wohl selbe performance (PS: ich find FC2 hat bessere grafik als Crysis )


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 10.03.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Exidas am 10.03.2009 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauchste eigentlich nicht ... muss nur um die Uhrzeit dich Einloggen und dann wieder schlafen gehen und dann wenne bock hast kannste zocken


----------



## AvalonAsh (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ShiwanKhan am 10.03.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hm würd mich nich wundern wenn die engine sehr gut verkauft wird  sieht besser aus als FarCry2 und hat wohl selbe performance (PS: ich find FC2 hat bessere grafik als Crysis )



Bitte spar dir solche (unqualifizierten) Enginevergleiche. Damit animierst du hier nur wieder ewiges Grafikrumgeprolle und die nächsten 50 Bildvergleich-Newsmeldungen ala "Crysis vs The Hunter - wer hat die hochauflösendsten Tannennadeln?"

Da bleiben wir doch lieber beim Spiel selbst, das ich verdammt gerne mal antesten würde. Aber bei dem was ich hier so lese, geduld ich mich doch lieber noch ein paar Tage bis die neugierigen Grafikfetischisten wieder abgezogen sind, um sich stattdessen mit "boah, voll öde" Beiträgen in den Gamestar- oder PC Action-Foren zu tummeln, und dann hoffentlich die Server wieder im grünen Bereich laufen.


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				AvalonAsh am 10.03.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bleiben wir doch lieber beim Spiel selbst, das ich verdammt gerne mal antesten würde. Aber bei dem was ich hier so lese, geduld ich mich doch lieber noch ein paar Tage bis die neugierigen Grafikfetischisten wieder abgezogen sind, um sich stattdessen mit "boah, voll öde" Beiträgen in den Gamestar- oder PC Action-Foren zu tummeln, und dann hoffentlich die Server wieder im grünen Bereich laufen.


Schöner hätte ich es kaum ausdrücken können.


----------



## loaloa1234 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ShiwanKhan am 10.03.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hm würd mich nich wundern wenn die engine sehr gut verkauft wird  sieht besser aus als FarCry2 und hat wohl selbe performance (PS: ich find FC2 hat bessere grafik als Crysis )



Es hat bei mir ungefähr die gleiche Performance.Und die Grafik ist wirklich genial.

Ich persönlich hatte  das Glück und konnte das Gme in der Closed Beta testen   
Das Spiel macht schon Spaß.Aber einen Tipp :
Leute die nen normalen Egoshooter mit Massenballerein suchen, sollten schnell wieder verschwinden


----------



## Cuiu (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

wo ladet man den client runter?


----------



## BlackP88 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cuiu am 10.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ladet man den client runter?



Anmelden, Einloggen (wenns denn mal klappt) und dann oben The Hunt -> Go Hunting.. steht oben rechts installieren...


Zum spiel selbst. Einfach klasse, lange nicht sone schöne athmosphärische Grafik erlebt.. allein durch den Wald zu latschen macht da einfach spaß, bzw. ist super entspannend. Aber bei so viel grafikpracht und grünzeugsdetails ist es echt schwer nen reh zu sehen. Aber 6 Rehe durfte ich dann mittlerweile auchschon erschießen.. gesehen hab ich bestimmt 3 mal so viele.. aber naja .. viele nur auf der Flucht.

Aber zu Artikel... man kann sich die anderen Lizensen auch kostenlos freispielen??!!.. das hab ich auf der Seite nicht gefunden. Schon recht am Anfang bekommt man ja die Missionen nen Turkey und nen Whitetail zu erlegen, ohne das man die Lizensen dafür hat :/... also glaub nicht das man da um nen kauf herumkommt. Hab im Forum auch nur was von kaufen gefunden. Leider.

Na ma schauen ob die serverprobleme dann noch behoben werden, aber es lohnt aber auf jedenfall, sich das ganze mal anzuschauen  Wer Deer Hunter mochte, sowieso.


----------



## affeGrizzly (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cuiu am 10.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ladet man den client runter?



Auf www.thehunter.com must dich dafür nur einlogen, was atm nicht möglich ist da die Server überlastet sind


----------



## Lion2k7 (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das Spiel läuft bei mir nicht...und das dumme ist noch, man kann es nur auf Partition C installieren. Und wer installiert schon Spiele etc. auf der Windowspartition.


----------



## AloneInTheDeep (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hab bisher erst 1 geshen, obwohl ich schon seit begin der closed beta spiele. geschossen hab ich noch keins...


----------



## affeGrizzly (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Gibts ingame Braunbären oder Grizzlys?^^


----------



## MrColdFingers (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				affeGrizzly am 10.03.2009 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts ingame Braunbären oder Grizzlys?^^


(Noch) Nein.




			
				pcgames.de schrieb:
			
		

> Damit trachten Sie gegenwärtig Truthahn, Weißwedelhirsch und Maultierhirsch nach dem virtuellen Leben. Das ist Ihnen zu wenig Wild? Keine Sorge, der Bestand wird kontinuierlich erweitert; einen Elch haben die Entwickler bereits angekündigt.


----------



## hornboy (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

di haben ziemlich heftige serverprobleme.
habs zwar geschafft mich einzuloggen... aber lade seite über 1,5 stunden an diesen 370 mb...
durchschnitt 30 kb/s...
immerhin hab ich schon 70% geschafft.


----------



## GorrestFump (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

"Server Capacity Full"
Der Andrang scheint größer als erwartet zu sein. Mich freut's jedoch für so ambitionierte Projekte wie dieses.


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

lol, ich bin drin. Jetzt bloß nie wieder ausloggen.  

EDIT: Irgendein Arsch hat "Mothman" schon als Nickname... also falls ihr da mal auf einen Mothman trefft, ich bins nicht.^^

EDIT2: Ganz mies. Ich lasse es, das artet nur in Ärger aus. 
Erst nimmt er ums Verrecken bei der CHaraktererstellung keinen NIckname an (angeblich alle schon vergeben, selbst irgendwelche kryptischen Zeichenfolgen), dann als er endlich einen akzeptiert, wirft er mich einfach wieder auf die Startseite und ich bin ausgeloggt. 

Also da warte ich lieber echt ab. War zwar end-neugierig, aber ich merke, wie das schon wieder nur nervt.


----------



## Dr-Colossus (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

Nettes Game...macht echt laune durch die Wälder zu schleichen und dem Rotwild hinterher zu jagen...ich hoff da kommt noch mehr...Elche is ja angekündigt, aber ich könnt mi rnoch Wildschweine u.ä. vorstellen
Hab mir mal die 12$ für 3 Monate geleistet...is au ok..keine Wartezeit mehr  und gleich n paar Wummenz mehr


----------



## onkelotto (10. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Colossus am 10.03.2009 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Game...macht echt laune durch die Wälder zu schleichen und dem Rotwild hinterher zu jagen...ich hoff da kommt noch mehr...Elche is ja angekündigt, aber ich könnt mi rnoch Wildschweine u.ä. vorstellen
> Hab mir mal die 12$ für 3 Monate geleistet...is au ok..keine Wartezeit mehr  und gleich n paar Wummenz mehr



 12$ würde ich auch zahlen , wenn dann ein "rundumsorgloswaffenarsenal"
sprich , ein paket streichhölzer mir zur verfügung stünde .
Anstatt dann stundenlang durch den Wald zu latschen , würde ich die grüne Hölle einfach
abfackeln und dann ganz ruhig warten bis evtl. überlebendes getier mir quasi direkt in den
Lauf meiner Panzerfaust springt


----------



## janek (10. März 2009)

*AW: News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*

Sh..., nach der Download- und Installationsorgie stelle ich fest, das meine etwas ältere X850-Grafikkarte nicht geeignet ist (kein Pixelshader 3.0) und mein Notebook zu schmalbrüstig, selbst in geringsten Einstellungen.
Schade, es hat nicht sollen sein.....


----------



## xkoy (11. März 2009)

*AW: News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*

Also ich hab mich eben mal angemeldet, zuerst kam Server Full, danach kam ich aber rein ! Im Spiel is glei mal mein TFT ausgegangen, kein Plan warum...

Ansonnsten sieht das "Spiel" sehr gut aus. Läuft total Smooth ! Habe einen Q6600 , 8Gb Ram, 64 Bit Vista, 8800 GTX. Kein rucken zu spüren !

Jemand sagte hier das das laufen zu langsam wäre. Drück doch mal "E" da kannste rennen 

und STRG zum hinlegen !

dani


----------



## AngeltheVampyr (11. März 2009)

*AW: News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*

ich würde nie wehrlose tiere töten, wie arm ist das denn...


----------



## Somian (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

ja, das spiel ist schon irgendwo pervers. schließlich sind die tiere unschuldig etc.

Aber in vielen spielen muss man leider sinnlose und kriminelle dinge tun. die morde in GTA IV z.B. richten sich aber noch gegen kriminelle, die unschuldigen muss man nicht umbringen. aber in the hunter bringt man unschuldige um die ecke.

am schlimmsten ist aber, dass täglich der perverse abschaum der menschheit in wirklichkeit diesem "beruf" nachgeht.  

also doch lieber das Spiel, das tut wenigstens niemandem weh, auch wenn die aufgaben recht sinnfrei sind. in 08/15 shootern bringt man wenigstens noch menschen um, die mit ihrer lebensweise nie 100%ig unschuldig sind, aber naja. die spiele werden eben immer kränker.


----------



## GorrestFump (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.03.2009 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> lol, ich bin drin. Jetzt bloß nie wieder ausloggen.
> 
> EDIT: Irgendein Arsch hat "Mothman" schon als Nickname... also falls ihr da mal auf einen Mothman trefft, ich bins nicht.^^
> 
> ...



Mich hat's auch gewundert dass irgendein Dödel angeblich "GorrestFump" bereists belegt hat.
Zum Spass hab ich dann "blabla" eingegeben. 
Ja, genau, das hat noch keiner und so heiß ich jetzt - anders cool...


----------



## Nacko (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Somian am 11.03.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das spiel ist schon irgendwo pervers. schließlich sind die tiere unschuldig etc.
> 
> Aber in vielen spielen muss man leider sinnlose und kriminelle dinge tun. die morde in GTA IV z.B. richten sich aber noch gegen kriminelle, die unschuldigen muss man nicht umbringen. aber in the hunter bringt man unschuldige um die ecke.
> 
> ...




Ich stimme Dir zu, dass es pervers ist, Tiere zum Spaß zu töten. Aber Jäger in Deutschland erledigen eine wichtige Aufgabe, sie nehmen quasi den Platz des natürlichen Feindes von Reh, Hase und Co ein, ohne den diese sich zu stark vermehren und dem Wald enormen Schaden zufügen. Sie als Abschaum zu bezeichnen, ist also nicht ok. Anders ist das mit Trophäenjägern. Man sollte aber sowieso Spiel und Realität mal getrennt halten. Wenn man virtuell Tieren oder Menschen abknallt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man auch nur das geringste Interesse dran hat, das auch in Wirklichkeit zu tun.


----------



## kavoven (11. März 2009)

*AW: News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*



			
				AngeltheVampyr am 11.03.2009 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde nie wehrlose tiere töten, wie arm ist das denn...



ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Wamboland (11. März 2009)

*AW: News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*

Ich auch nicht, aber mache ich in dem Spiel ja auch nicht, da baller ich auf Pixel.   

Ok ... 1 Vogel ist man drauf gegangen als er beim KK Schießen auf der Außenbahn genau in dem Moment vor die Kugel geflogen ist als sie unterwegs war, das war aber nen Unfall.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Sagt mal, sehe ich noch ganz richtig?

Hier diskutieren Leute, dass sie niemals auf ein "wehrloses" Tier schiessen wuerden, und dass soetwas alleine schon zu simulieren ein Verbrechen an den Naturgesetzen (oder so aehnlich) sei?

Aehmm, ja klar, und das Fleisch, dass ihr jeden Tag esst, kommt von Tieren, die im fairen Zweikampf erlegt wurden. Jaeger und Tier kriegen beide 'ne Waffe und 1 Schuss, gleiche Chance fuer alle. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum es nur so wenige Jaeger in Deutschland gibt..

Die Kurzsichtigkeit eines Grossteils der Menschen ueberrascht einen doch immer wieder. 
Leute, es ist einfach so, seht es ein. Wir Menschen sind die einzigen Tiere, die niemals mit ihrem Essen in Beruehrung kommen, bevor es im Supermarkt iegt. Aber diese Milliarden von anderen Tierarten da draussen, dort herrschen taeglich Kaempfe ums Leben und gegen den Hunger, und jeder nimmt daran teil. Kommt doch bitte nicht mit so einem Unsinn wie unfair, hinterlistig etc.


----------



## onkelotto (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Whoosaa am 11.03.2009 04:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, sehe ich noch ganz richtig?
> 
> Hier diskutieren Leute, dass sie niemals auf ein "wehrloses" Tier schiessen wuerden, und dass soetwas alleine schon zu simulieren ein Verbrechen an den Naturgesetzen (oder so aehnlich) sei?
> 
> ...



 mooment !
  . . selbstverständlich ist es hinterlistig - und gleichwohl heimtückisch wenn so 
eine Jagdwurst morgens um halb sechs gemütlich in einem Jägerstand sitzt ,
dabei ein Brötchen mit Fleischwurst im Ring futtert und nichtsahnende Tiere 
abknallt .
Ich mag sie einfach nicht , diese Rotnasen im Tarnanzug .


----------



## ShiwanKhan (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

gott was ihr habt O_O jagen gehöhrt schon seit uhrzeit zum leben der menschen! hätten die menschen niemals tiere gejagt wären wir wohl in der eiszeit alle gestorben!
Jagen gehöhrt dazu O_O da is nix pervers dran ... der jäger versucht das Reh wenigst schnell zu töten indem er ein kopf schuss macht! dagegen sind tieger etc. brutal die ihr opfer an hals packen und solange zubeisen bis es erstickt!  das is nunma die Natur! was schlimm is sind diese massen schlachtereien!  auf 1 Quadrat cm sind 10 tiere bis se geschlachtet werden ... das is pervers!


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

hmm ich glaube ohne ein gegenspieler der sich über den erfolgreichen "gesiperten"(oder gesipten?) ende eines ausflug in die natur ärgert macht das spiel nur die hälfte spass
allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen das so ein spiel auch spass macht, wie gerne bin ich in joint operation vom hubschrauber ins meer gesprungen und hab mich auf der gegnerinsel auf einem berg geschlichen um dann die gegnerische basis von möglicht weite entfernt punkt unter feuer zu nehmen, und zu treffen, und dann möglichst unedeckt zu bleiben...
virtuell(und nur da) eine wirklich sportliche herrausvorderung


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW: News - The Hunter: The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*



			
				kavoven am 11.03.2009 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> AngeltheVampyr am 11.03.2009 00:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lieber auf Menschen schießen , oder  


Was mischt ihr euch eingetlich in die Diskussion ein , wenn ihr eh dagegen seid ?

Geht doch wieder GTA zocken und überfahrt unschuldige Passanten oder spielt Bioshock und tötet ein paar Little sisters ( oder wie die Dinger heißen ) , das schein euch besser zu gefallen   


DAS GANZE NENNT SICH SPIEL , MAN SCHIEßT AUF VIRTUELLE TIERE


----------



## Vidaro (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Somian am 11.03.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das spiel ist schon irgendwo pervers. schließlich sind die tiere unschuldig etc.



das sagste während du ein leckeres wurstbrot isst oder   

glaub manche sollten sich auch mal beschäftigen wie das essen was täglich auf den tisch haben geschlachtet wird  
dazu sind jäger das wichtigste was man haben kann allein dass das gleichgewicht in den wäldern erhalten bleibt da dies nicht mehr gegeben ist!

also bevor man jemand als abartig oder sowas hinstellt lieber mal sich erstmal beschäftigen wie was udn wo!

und überhaupt in jedem spiel tötet man unschuldige mein sogar in WoW (oder andren RPGs) tötet man tiere nur weil der typ von questgeber ein paar pelze will ja schlimme schlimme spiele


----------



## coony (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 11.03.2009 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Somian am 11.03.2009 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mensch, nun lasst sie doch! die selbe meinung hatte ich auch wo ich 6 jahre alt war   , böse böse jäger, arme süße unschuldige tiere...
achja, die jäger vesuchen durch einen herzschuß das tier möglichst schnell zu töten, nicht durch kopfschuss...


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

So , die Server bzw. der Server wird grad überarbeitet und man kann bis 12.00 Uhr nicht spielen und sich nicht einloggen .



> Service Unavailable
> 
> 
> The Hunter is currently down for maintenance,
> ...


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Pervers ist nur das hier anscheinend wieder einige virtuelle Realität mit der echten Realität verwechseln.

Moral schön und gut aber auch da wo sie hingehört..Bei dem Spiel muß kein Tier beschützt werden da es nicht real existiert.
Versteh nicht wo denn da das Problem ist.
Im übrigen wird man nicht gezwungen das Spiel zu installieren.

Hier auf Moral machen und dann aufn Schulhof schwächeren Schülern vielleicht eine reinhaun?
Kommt  Leute........


----------



## cougar2010 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht (so weit überhaupt möglich):

Ich wollte das Teil gestern installieren. Pfeifendeckel! Erstmal müßte man einen freien Serverplatz haben, damit man sich einloggen kann, um dann den Downloadmanager ("Emote" genannt - wie süüüüüß!!) herunterladen zu können.

OK, dann eben heute Morgen, da ist weniger los, dachte ich. Ging auch ganz gut. Ich konnte mich endlich einloggen, meinen Charakter erstellen - oh lustig, den Namen darf man nicht auswählen. Den kann man sich nur per Zufall generieren lassen (Vor- und Zuname). Wenigstens den Nickname darf man frei wählen.

Irgendwann war ich dann so weit und lies mir die Software runterladen. Aber moment mal... wo kann man das Installationsverzeichnis ändern? Hehe... nirgends. Hallo... sind wir im Jahre 2009 oder doch eher 1989?!? Ist die Welt schon so Mainstream, dass alle alles auf C installieren? Sorry, aber die Programmierer habens (abgesehen von der hammergeilen Engine) absolut nicht drauf. Wobei das natürlich unterschiedliche Leute im Unternehmen sein können: Engine Programmierer hui, Website- und Installationsprogramm-Programmierer pfui. Ja, so muß es wohl sein.

Wäre alles nicht sooo schlimm, wenn ich nun genügend Platz auf C hätte. Als ich die Festplatten damals partitionierte, dachte ich, 10GB würden genügen (nachdem ich früher meine C-Partition immer auf 5GB beschränkte und da schon auf die Schnauze gefallen bin). Aber 10GB sind bei den frechen Installationen heutzutage, wo, teils trotz Nachfrage nach einem Installationspfad, unmengen auf C installiert werden, wohl auch zu wenig. Die nächste OS-Partition muß dann wohl 20GB haben (aber die werden sicher auch bald nicht mehr reichen).

Tja und dann macht man eben Platz... wirft alles runter was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist. Und nach einiger Zeit hat man wieder 1,2GB mehr Platz und es reicht gerade so zur Installation. *freu, endlich Zocken* haaaaaaaaalt... Maintenance.... "du kommst hier ned rein!" O.O 

Bei diesen ganzen Problemen frage ich mich dann aber schon irgendwo (und man möge mir das verzeihen): Hat PC Games (Online?) das Teil überhaupt getestet? War es die gleiche Version oder gibts für Spielezeitschriften eine Comfort-Deluxe-Version mit Premiumlogin und Install-Software, die ihrem Namen gerecht wird? 

Klar, einem geschenkten Gaul usw. etc. pp. Aber wenn man die Qualität der Engine bedenkt wundert man sich wegen der fehlenden Qualität des gesamten Rests doch irgendwo. Fazit: Enttäuschend! Oder um mit einem Zitat von Arnold Schwarzenegger zu enden: "Subba Bäbbä!"

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## cougar2010 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

PS: um das nochmal hervorzuheben: Man muss sich einloggen um es installieren zu können (wo es eh nix kostet). Wo gibts denn so was?! Und dann sind die Serverkapazitäten sowas von begrenzt, dass man abends eh nicht einloggen kann. Ich frage mich eh, wozu sowas online sein muß und was da dem Server soviel Performance abverlangt, dass die Kapazitäten erschöpft sind? Man sieht sich doch eh nicht online wie in einem Multiplayer-Shooter, oder? Der Multiplayer-Part bezieht sich doch lediglich auf die Website. *omg*


----------



## Bonkic (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cougar2010 am 11.03.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: um das nochmal hervorzuheben: Man muss sich einloggen um es installieren zu können (wo es eh nix kostet). Wo gibts denn so was?! Und dann sind die Serverkapazitäten sowas von begrenzt, dass man abends eh nicht einloggen kann. Ich frage mich eh, wozu sowas online sein muß und was da dem Server soviel Performance abverlangt, dass die Kapazitäten erschöpft sind? Man sieht sich doch eh nicht online wie in einem Multiplayer-Shooter, oder? Der Multiplayer-Part bezieht sich doch lediglich auf die Website. *omg*




hmm, das mag vielleicht ärgerlich sein, aber aufgrunde der tatsache, dass das "spiel" -meines wissens nach- komplett  kostenlos ist, halte ich hier kritik für nicht unbedingt angebracht.


----------



## German_Ripper (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe dummer Weise zu den normalen Arbeitszeiten keine Möglichkeit mich einzuloggen. Daher ist es erst recht schwierig den Client inkl. Game abends zu saugen. Jedesmal wenn ich mich auf der Seite anmelden will erscheint nur:

"Server Capacity Full"

Und das beim stinknormalen einloggen auf der HP. Das muss unbedingt geändert werden. Will doch auch endlich die Grafikpracht erleben


----------



## toni35 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich habe große grafikprobleme und das mit einer ati4870-1024mb wie ist das möglich??? habe bei jedem baum so eine art block dir???? habe alles schon probiert (auflösung runter usw..).

auch hab ich schon sämtliche einstellungen im catalyst(9.2) versucht nichts hat geholfen.

weiss einer woran das liegt bzw was ich noch versuchen/ändern kann.

ps:am rechner liegt es nicht habe ein x3 und 4gb ram. andere spiele laufen ja auch auf max.


----------



## Malifurion (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich geb ma mein Erfahrungsbericht weiter:
Nach einer Verzögerung bei der Anmeldung(Server überlastet) und nach 10x hintereinader login hab ichs geschaft das Spiel recht schnell runterzuladen. Man startet es und man hat dann sein Inventar und kann seinen Char ausrüsten. Dann gings los. Ich stand mit meinem Navigationsgerät vor meinen 2 Holzhütten und vor einem Übungsplatz. Sonst nur Wald und Büsche.
Nun, ich entdecke da irgendwo keinen Sinn. Zum einen ist die Grafik wirklich sehr gut und ist sehr Realistisch. ABER. Man irrt Stundenlang durch den Wald, entweder auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Waldschratt oder nach einem Vieh. Ich fand beides nicht. Verloren in der Wildniss wie bei Lost streifte ich also über eine Stunde durch die Hölzer und das einzige was ich zu Gesicht bekam war die kleine Flinte vor meiner Nase und ein bisschen Wasser und ab und zu nen paar Vögel  in der Luft. Sonst nur Wald. Man wird einfach in dieses "Spiel", wenn man es so deklarieren darf, hineingeworfen und man darf oder kann auf Jagd gehen. Nur das Einzige was ich machen durfte war Grashalme oder Baumrinden wegschießen, da ich kein Wild gefunden habe. Vielleicht spiele ichs falsch, aber das einzige was man in diesem angeblichen "Online Spiel" erleben kann ist die Grafikpracht und die schöne Atmosphäre von Wald. Da ich aber am Wald selbst lebe, kann ich auch getrost dort hingehen und Holzwürmer jagen. Mein Fazit: Die Idee ist wirklich genial, es hätte aber besser umgesetzt werden sollen, evt. mit einem einführenden Tutorial anstatt einfach hineingeworfen zu werden. Die Grafik ist super, wie auch die Game-Idee, die jedoch, auch von mangelnder Serverkapazität, nicht gut umgesetzt worden ist.

Mali


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ein Geheule hier , das ist ja schlimm .

Warum spielt ihr es überhaupt ?

Ich finde das Spiel perfekt , da bekommt man einiges geboten , was man in manchen kostenpflichtigen Spielen nicht bekommt .

Außerdem , wenn ihr mal in das Forum schauen würdet , könntet ihr sehen , warum es Probleme gibt und was noch gemacht wird , aber nein , da klicken manche lieber 20 mal und heulen sich dann hier aus .  

Die Server wurden gestern und heute überarbeitet und man sollte sich jetzt einloggen können , trotzdem kann es sein , dass er voll ist . Aber sie versuchen alles , um die Kapazität zu steigern .


Die hätten einfach so weitermachen sollen wie in der Beta-Phase . Man meldet sich an und bekommt dann nach ner Zeit nen Key , aber dann hätten garantiert wieder einige rumgeheult , warum das solange dauert .

So ist es , man kann einfach nicht alle zufrieden stellen , selbst wenn man ein gutes Spiel kostenlos anbietet , es gibt immer welche , die nur motzen können .


----------



## Chemenu (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Malifurion am 11.03.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Fazit: Die Idee ist wirklich genial, es hätte aber besser umgesetzt werden sollen, evt. mit einem einführenden Tutorial anstatt einfach hineingeworfen zu werden. Die Grafik ist super, wie auch die Game-Idee, die jedoch, auch von mangelnder Serverkapazität, nicht gut umgesetzt worden ist.



Ich wäre froh wenn ich mich mal einloggen und den Wald begutachten könnte. 

Dass Dir bei einer Jagd-Simulation nicht gleich das Wild vor die Flinte springt und dann beim Abschuss ein _"Headshot"_ oder _"M-M-M-M-Multikill"_ aus den Boxen ertönt dürfte klar sein.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich glaube einige haben keinen Plan wie man jagt   

Ihr dürft nicht mit dem Gewehr in der Hand durch die Gegend rennen und auf alles schießen was sich bewegt .

Ich schreib jetzt mal ein paar Tipps , denn ich hab keine Problem und erlege in einer Stunde mindestens 2 Tiere .


1, nicht rennen , sondern gehen oder in der Hocke schleichen 
2, den Lockruf öfters verwenden
3, auf dem GPS-Gerät schauen , ob ihr den Ruf eines Tieres seht , dann dreht ihr euch in diese Richtung , benutzt den Lockruf . Entweder ihr wartet dann an Ort und Stelle und benutzt immer wieder den Lockruf ( das dauert zwar ca. 15-20 Minuten , aber das Tier bewegt sich immer näher auf euch zu ) oder ihr kriecht in die Richtung , aus der der Ruf kam , dann müsst ihr darauf achten , ob ihr Geraschel usw. hört , denn dann befindet sich das Tier in eurer Nähe .
4, nachdem ihr Geschossen habt (egal ob ihr getroffen habt oder nicht ) , müsst ihr euch weiterbewegen , denn es ist klar , dass der Schuss die anderen Tiere verscheucht .
5, auf die Windrichtung achten ( erkennbar durch die Blätter ) , denn die Tiere riechen euch .


Ich gehe immer und warte bis ein Tier auf meinen Lockruf antwortet . Nachdem ich ein Tier lokalisiert habe lege ich mich hin und bewege mich in die Richtung des Tieres , dabei benutze ich immer den Lockruf . Dadurch bewegen sich dann das Tier und ich immer näher aufeinander zu . Wenn man liegt , steht das Tier manchmal nur 5 m entfern und bemerkt euch nicht .


Und so erwische ich mindestens 2 Tiere in einer Stunde . Aber mir scheint , als ob das Spiel für einige zu anspruchsvoll ist und zu viel Geduld verlangt .


Edit : Außerdem ist das Spiel noch lange nicht fertig , die haben noch einiges vor und werden immer neue Dinge einbauen , ihr müsst euch einfach mal in deren Forum umschauen .


----------



## MarcBrehme (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Belgium am 10.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> achja eine Frage begegnet man eigentlich auch andere Jäger oder is das Terrain a la Guild Wars nur für mich? Oder wie oder was?


Nur für dich.


----------



## MarcBrehme (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BlackP88 am 10.03.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zu Artikel... man kann sich die anderen Lizensen auch kostenlos freispielen??!!.. das hab ich auf der Seite nicht gefunden.


Also laut der Entwickler muss es gehen, sich die Lizenzen quasi zu "erschießen". Allerdings haben auch wir noch nirgends gefunden, wie lange man dafür braucht, sorry.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MarcBrehme am 11.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackP88 am 10.03.2009 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne , das ganze ist so :

Man kann sich ne Warden license kaufen , die über einen längeren Zeitraum gültig ist .

Wenn man diese gekauft hat , bekommt man eine neue Ausrüstung und darf zusätzlich Whittail und Turkeys jagen . Man bekommt außerdem unendlich Munition .

Wenn diese Lizenz ausgelaufen ist , also wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist , habt ihr die Waffen und ncoh ein bischen Munition immer noch , ihr habt aber dann nicht mehr unendlich Munition , sondern nur noch das , was gerade angezeigt wird , die neuen Waffen dürft ihr aber behalten .
Ihr dürft dann aber nicht mehr alle Arten jagen , sondern nur die eine (Mule).

Die Entwickler wollen außerdem im Store mehrere Sachen anbieten , nicht nur die Warden license , aber keiner weiß , wie lange das noch dauert .


----------



## Fimbul (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß sich die meisten einfach nur mal die Grafik anschauen wollen und es nach 1-2h eh wieder löschen.
Entsprechend wundert mich der derzeitige Andrang nicht.


----------



## geldinhalierer (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Irgendwie kann ich nicht in die Optionen rein.
Würde nämlich gerne gerne meine Maus und Tastatur einstellen. 

Bin ich da nur zu blöd zu oder ist das nicht möglich?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				geldinhalierer am 11.03.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann ich nicht in die Optionen rein.
> Würde nämlich gerne gerne meine Maus und Tastatur einstellen.
> 
> Bin ich da nur zu blöd zu oder ist das nicht möglich?




Das ist noch nicht möglich , wird aber bearbeitet .


----------



## geldinhalierer (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 11.03.2009 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> geldinhalierer am 11.03.2009 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, dann muss ich wohl noch ein paar Tage warten.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				geldinhalierer am 11.03.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 11.03.2009 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann auch noch länger dauern , weil sie erst noch damit beschäftigt sind die Kapazität zu erhöhen   .

Aber es gibt doch eh nicht so viele belegte Tasten , da kommt man so auch klar .


----------



## Vodesign (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich habs ein paar mal hintereinander probiert und dann hats auch geklappt mit dem einloggen ... bin gespannt auf die Grafikpracht. Sicher motzen ist nicht immer angebracht, jedoch an bestimmten Punkten ist es wichtig da es ansonsten nicht besser gemacht werden könnte. Ich freue mich jedenfals schon riesig durch den Wald zu pirchen und mich auf die Lauer zu legen. 

Ich denke auch das dieses Spiel weniger was ist für die Sorte Spieler die es schnell und hart brauchen. Könnte vielleicht mehr für Simulationsfreaks mit nem Hand zum Shooter sein. Ich werde hoffentlich heute noch ein Fazit abgeben können. Sollte heute von mir keine Fazit auftauchen bin ich entweder in den weiten der Wälter verschollen oder ich kann mich von dem Spiel nicht lösen. Mal sehen, in dem Sinne...
...Gute Jagd!


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vodesign am 11.03.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch das dieses Spiel weniger was ist für die Sorte Spieler die es schnell und hart brauchen. Könnte vielleicht mehr für Simulationsfreaks mit nem Hand zum Shooter sein.




Genauso ist es . 

Ich hasse Spiele wie UT , Quake usw. weil es viel zu hektisch ist und zu wenig Taktik verlangt .

Deswegen mag ich dieses Spiel so , man geht ganz ruhig durch den Wald , lauscht den Geräuschen des Waldes , die verdammt gut dargestellt werden , genießt die Grafik mit den tollen Wetter und Schatteneffekten und überlegt , wie man sich dem Tier am besten nähert , oder ob man abwarten soll .

Es ist auch ne Herausforderung zu warten und ein Tier auf eine weite Distanz zu erlegen .

So wie mein Meisterschuss   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab 500ft wird es ganz schön schwer zu zielen und mit einem Schuss zu treffen .


----------



## coony (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 11.03.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso ist es .
> 
> Ich hasse Spiele wie UT , Quake usw. weil es viel zu hektisch ist und zu wenig Taktik verlangt .
> .....
> ...



ist aber nicht sehr alt geworden das kleine reh


----------



## LeonderZweite (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Dann hier auchmal meine Gedanken dazu:

- Die ungefragte Installation auf der der C: (!!!) Partition ist eine Frechheit, da kann das Spiel noch so umsonst sein, das kann man nur ein dicken Minuspunkt ankreiden. Jeder Mensch, der pro Tag mehr als 5 Minuten mit dem PC verbringt weiß, dass Spieler selten die C: Partition mit allem Mist, inklusive Spiele, vollmüllen.

- Hat man das erstmal überwunden und sich erfolgreich gegen die momentane Kapazitätenknappheit behauptet (irgendwann nachts konnte man sich einloggen und auch heute ist noch nichts von der angekündigten Kapazitätenerweiterung zu merken, aber das kommt ja hoffentlich noch), muss man sich mit einem anstrengenden Char-System rumschlagen, dass selbst bei den hanebüchensten Zeichenfolgen behauptet, dass es diesen Nickname schon gäbe, natürlich...
Dann werden dutzende verschiedene Gesichter für den Avatar eingebaut, selbst die Frisur, Haarfarbe etc. wählen kann ich aber nicht. Das wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen...egal, außer im Profil auf der Seite bekommt man das eigene Gesicht eh nie zu sehen.

- Das erste Einloggen. Die Grafik ist einfach nur schick und sehr atmosphärisch. Ich spiele mit einem mittelmäßigen PC in 1280x720 mit allen Details auf hoch und alles läuft flüssig und sieht sehr gut aus. Dynamischer Wetterverlauf, dynamische Schatten, schicker Lichteinfall zwischen den Bäumen, weiterziehende 3D Wolken, aufziehender Nebel,  Schmetterlinge und Vögel fliegen an einem vorbei...grafisch fast nichts zu meckern. Nur einige Bodentexturen sind auffällig matschig (sollen aber keinen Matsch darstellen   ), wohingegen z.B. kleine Kieshaufen und Anhöhen sehr plastisch und schön aussehen.

- Die Jagd. Man sollte sich vor Beginn auf jedenfall mal den Quick Guide durchlesen, um sich nicht darüber wundern zu müssen, dass anscheinend die komplette Insel inklusive aller Tiere evakuiert wurde. Die Tiere achten auf die eigene Silhouette am Horizont, sind extrem Scheu, reagieren auch auf geringen Lärm und riechen den Spieler, wenn er sich mit dem Wind auf sie zubewegt.
Hat man allerdings erstmal den Dreh raus und ist geduldig, dann hat man auch bald seinen ersten Abschuss. Rennen sollte man dabei nur, wenn man an einen bestimmten Punkt auf der Map will, ansonsten ist gehen und hocken angesagt. Für Anfänger eignet es sich dabei, wenn man links oder rechts im Gebüsch an einem Weg entlang läuft, denn dann sieht man oftmals schon von weitem Rehe, ohne überhaupt einer Spur gefolgt zu sein. Den Lockruf sollte man auch regelmäßig nutzen (einmal lange "tröten" alle 3-5 Minuten reicht). Hört man dann einen Hirsch, ist es meist besser ihm zu antworten und sich hinzuknien / hinzulegen (um dann in seine Richtung zu kriechen), statt auf ihn zuzurennen.

Ist man geduldig, wird mal also schneller einen Hirsch sehen und erlegen als wenn man quer über die Insel hechtet, in der Annahme, dass die Viecher ja schließlich irgendwo sein müssen 

Also mir macht es (kurzzeitig) Spaß, für die Langzeitmotivation müssten dann aber wirklich andere Gebiete und Tiere kommen, wobei daran ja gearbeitet wird.
Bisher habe ich noch nichts gezahlt und bin auch eher gegen monatliche Gebühren, aber mal schauen, wie sich deren Bezahlsystem weiterentwickelt. Ein einmaliger Kaufpreis wäre mir jedenfalls lieber, aber das Modell läuft online ja mehr und mehr aus...


----------



## gothicmaster3 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

also ich kanns nicht spielen.
hab einen einzigen grafikfehler, alle büsche, bäume usw sind mit nem hässlichen kasten umramt, wenn ich aufm desktop war is der kasten weg, meine waffe, pda flimmert aber unglaublich und das bild "schwimmt" rum
4870,q9550,p5gq-pro,4gb,vista64bit


----------



## toni35 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				gothicmaster3 am 11.03.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kanns nicht spielen.
> hab einen einzigen grafikfehler, alle büsche, bäume usw sind mit nem hässlichen kasten umramt, wenn ich aufm desktop war is der kasten weg, meine waffe, pda flimmert aber unglaublich und das bild "schwimmt" rum
> 4870,q9550,p5gq-pro,4gb,vista64bit




stell mal anisotropic texture filtering auf off
damit hab ich meine kasten wegbekommen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mothman (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Man, ich mache immer reflexartig meinen Browser aus, wenn ich zocken will. Und das ist aber leider bei The Hunter ein Fehler.   
Und jetzt ist wieder "Server full"..muahaha, das Spiel und ich, wir versteh'n uns nich ...


----------



## Fimbul (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hab jetzt in einer Stunde 5 so Standardviecher erlegt, den Weitesten aus ~180m den Nähesten aus 3m  

Ein 0815-Abschuß ist eigentlich deppeneinfach, wenn man mal den Dreh raushat.
Mir fehlt aber irgendwie soeine Art Tagebuch, wo meine bisherigen Abschüsse festgehalten werden. Ohne das ist es recht sinnlos, weil man keinen Vergleich zu den früheren hat. 
Oder ich habs einfach nicht gefunden.. 

Aber wo die Langzeitmotivation herkommen soll ist mir auch noch nicht ganz  klar.


----------



## Lacno1c (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

hab's jetz auch schon gespielt find's eigentlich ganz gut.
Ich hätte 2 Fragen.
1. wo sieht man, wo das Tier ist, wenn des (Navi-)Gerät piepst?
2. kann man sich auch spielerisch neue Munition erarbeiten bzw. irgendwo gegen Abschüsse kaufen?


----------



## Fimbul (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lacno1c am 11.03.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wo sieht man, wo das Tier ist, wenn des (Navi-)Gerät piepst?



Kommt drauf an.
"Sehen" kannst Du es nur, wenn Du den Ruf hörst. Alle anderen Spuren sind nur grobe Anhaltspunkte in welche Richtung es gegangen isein könnte st (stimmt aber wirklich nur sehr grob). Also wenn Du einen Ruf hörst ist das die Beste Spur und Du solltest alles andere ignorieren.

Da schlägt dieser blaue Balken auf dem Gerät voll aus und zeigt eine rote Lampe. Dann mußt Du 2mal linksklicken um die Spur einzuspeichern.
Wenn Du das gemacht hast, siehst Du auf dem Gerät kurz soeinen kleinen Kreis. Dort steht das Tier in dem moment.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fimbul am 11.03.2009 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt aber irgendwie soeine Art Tagebuch, wo meine bisherigen Abschüsse festgehalten werden. Ohne das ist es recht sinnlos, weil man keinen Vergleich zu den früheren hat.
> Oder ich habs einfach nicht gefunden..
> 
> Aber wo die Langzeitmotivation herkommen soll ist mir auch noch nicht ganz  klar.



Soll noch kommen 




@Lacno1c : Die Munition hast du immer im Inventar , bevor du ins Reservat gehst , kannst du deine Waffen usw. auswählen und da kannst du auch die Munition aufnehmen .


----------



## Lacno1c (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 11.03.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lacno1c : Die Munition hast du immer im Inventar , bevor du ins Reservat gehst , kannst du deine Waffen usw. auswählen und da kannst du auch die Munition aufnehmen .



klar... genau 30Schuss, oder?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lacno1c am 11.03.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 11.03.2009 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau .

Und wenn du eine 10er Box verschossen hast , kannst du dir ne neue 10er Box holen , so dass du immer 30 Schuss hast .


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Sieht es nicht herrlich aus    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und gleich unter dem Hochsitz kam ein Hirsch , den ich ins Visier genommen hab , laut dem Visier hatte ich freie Schussbahn , aber leider ging der Schuss ins Geländer des Hochsitzes , der Hirsch war dann natürlich weg


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 11.03.2009 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht es nicht herrlich aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint wohl da eine beliebte Wiese für die Rehe zusein, war auch mal auf dem Hochsitz und ohne mein Zutun kam auch da mir ein mule vor die Flinte. Wollte eigentlich nur die Aussicht genießen und dann das


----------



## Vodesign (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also uiuiui ... 7:00 morgens ein malerischer Sonnenaufgang ... so eine Grafikpracht for free ... super! Hab auch schon meine ersten Tiere erlegt. Aber für Spieler ohne Geduld habe ich einen Rat. Laßt die Finger davon. Es gingen satte 30min rum bis ich mein erstes Tier vorm Rohr hatte. Dummerweise war ich so nervös das ich ausversehen den Abzug tätigte ... naja weg war das Vieh. Auf jeden Fall ein solides Spiel für Simulationsfreunde. 
Allerdings sehe ich die Langzeitmotivation in Gefahr wenn nicht bald ein paar neue Tiere (Bäre, Wölfe oder sowas) folgen. Ich meine in dem Spiel hat man vor einem Hirsch nichts zu befürchten. Aber der Nervenkitzelfaktor wenn man einen "gefährlichen" Polygon-Bären jagt steigt dann sicher mehr in die Höhe.

Fazit: Das Spiel hat gute Ansätze, hat grafisch gesehen gute Chancen und ist geradezu prädestiniert für einen "ruhigen" Spielabend.

Wünsche: 
1. Zusammen mit Freunden auf die Jagd gehen
2. Artenvielfalt
3. Tagebuchfunktion (is ja schon in Planung)
4. Fotomöglichkeit  (Jäger+erlegte Beute)
5. Trophäenzimmer
6. Bootsausflüge um Enten zu jagen


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vodesign am 11.03.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also uiuiui ... 7:00 morgens ein malerischer Sonnenaufgang ... so eine Grafikpracht for free ... super! Hab auch schon meine ersten Tiere erlegt. Aber für Spieler ohne Geduld habe ich einen Rat. Laßt die Finger davon. Es gingen satte 30min rum bis ich mein erstes Tier vorm Rohr hatte. Dummerweise war ich so nervös das ich ausversehen den Abzug tätigte ... naja weg war das Vieh. Auf jeden Fall ein solides Spiel für Simulationsfreunde.
> Allerdings sehe ich die Langzeitmotivation in Gefahr wenn nicht bald ein paar neue Tiere (Bäre, Wölfe oder sowas) folgen. Ich meine in dem Spiel hat man vor einem Hirsch nichts zu befürchten. Aber der Nervenkitzelfaktor wenn man einen "gefährlichen" Polygon-Bären jagt steigt dann sicher mehr in die Höhe.
> 
> Fazit: Das Spiel hat gute Ansätze, hat grafisch gesehen gute Chancen und ist geradezu prädestiniert für einen "ruhigen" Spielabend.
> ...





Ich habs schon öfters erwähnt und im offiziellen Forum stehts auch .

Es wird immer neue Dinge geben , demnächst wollen sie Elche einbauen , es soll neue Waffen geben , neue Munitionsarten , andere Fortbewegungsmittel usw. also die Langzeitmotivation wird nicht flöten gehen , weil sie immer neue Dinge einbauen wollen.

Zu deinen Wünschen :
1. Es gab ne Abstimmung im Forum und eventuell wird das eingebaut .
2. Wird es geben
3.Wird es wohl in Form von einer Trophäensammlung geben , außerdem soll man sehen können , was man erlegt hat , wie weit man gelaufen ist ...
4. In dem Trophäenzimmer/Tagebuch wird man wohl auch Fotos sehen können.
6. Ne gute Idee , wer weiß



Das alles haben sie wohl noch vor :

http://forum.thehunter.com/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=2464


----------



## Vodesign (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin sehr gespannt und werde weiter kräftig jagen. Wenn sich das Spiel so weiter entwickelt wie im Forum usw. beschrieben, werde ich es auf jeden Fall weiter spielen. Es kommt selten vor das ein Simulation 1. Kostenlos ist ... und 2. so verdammt geil aussieht!

Na dann auf zur fröhlichen Jagd!


----------



## Rage1988 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vodesign am 11.03.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sehr gespannt und werde weiter kräftig jagen. Wenn sich das Spiel so weiter entwickelt wie im Forum usw. beschrieben, werde ich es auf jeden Fall weiter spielen. Es kommt selten vor das ein Simulation 1. Kostenlos ist ... und 2. so verdammt geil aussieht!
> 
> Na dann auf zur fröhlichen Jagd!




Aber all diese Neuerungen wird man wahrscheinlich nur bekommen , wenn man etwas zahlt , aber den Hunter-Store überarbeiten sie ja auch , denn bis jetzt gibt es nur die Warden licenses .

Wenn du dir so eine Lizenz holst , hast du bereits jetzt schon neue Waffen und darfst andere Tiere jagen , wie z.B. nen Truthahn    .


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde es ja auch gerne antesten aber die Server sind derart überlastet, ich probiers schon seit gestern.


----------



## JamesMark (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				xotoxic242 am 11.03.2009 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es ja auch gerne antesten aber die Server sind derart überlastet, ich probiers schon seit gestern.


Für mich gilt das Gleiche. Ist zwar eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Genre, aber auf jeden Fall mal interessant sich das anzuschauen. Lese mit Spannung jeden Testbericht hier mit 
Wäre dankbar über noch ein paar Meinungen.
Habe öfters gelesen, dass es wohl bald einen Multiplayer geben soll:
Endet das nicht wie ein Ballerspiel dann? Ich meine gegenseitiges Abschießen wäre doch vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Dr-Colossus (11. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				JamesMark am 11.03.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.03.2009 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich hab mir mal den Spass für 12$ gegönnt 3 Monate lang. 
Das sind 4$ im Monat also knapp 3 euronen und paar zerqutschte...dafür kannste dich SOFORT einloggen und hast halt mehr Waffen + rechte auf Truthähne...(kann man di eauch so sonst abschiessen ? ) 
Is ok find ich und laut deren Foren sind se ständig am weitermachen: Elche, passende Waffen dazu...CampStellen zum Ausloggen...Transportmöglichkeien etc...abwarten und Tee trinken..

Mir macht es im Moment nen heiden Spass hinter den Viechern herzujagen  
Gehört halt geduld dazu...net jedem sein Ding...husthust** CS kiddies** husthust


----------



## xkoy (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

**beleidigungen entfernt*
*
Bin gespannt was da noch kommt, am liebsten wär mir zusamm bissl durch gebüsch zu sprinten


----------



## cougar2010 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

ic hätte noch 2 Fragen an die Profis:

Wie erkenne ich an den Blättern, in welche Richtung der Wind geht? Aus meiner Erinnerung (konnte mich bisher 1x einloggen als die Serverkapazität niedrig war) dachte ich, die Blätter würden sich hin und her bewegen und mir ist nicht klar, wie man daraus eine Windrichtung ablesen kann.

Wie ist nun der "richtige" Lockruf für einen Hirsch? Im Quickguide steht 3x kurz. Hier im Forum gibt einer als Taktik, die bereits funktioniert hat, 1x lang an. Wäre ja lustig, wenn im Quickguide was falsches stünde


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Habs gestern auch geschafft mal kurz jagen zu gehen.
Hab sogar ein Reh erlegt. Muss aber zugeben dass das nur durch Ausnutzen eines Bugs möglich war (das kleine Rehlein rannte an einer Stelle im Kreis  ). War also pures Glück...
Ein Hirsch den ich gesichtet hab ist mir beim anpirschen durch die Lappen gegangen. Und danach konnte ich ihn nicht mehr aufspüren, obwohl ich ihn in bester Treibjagd-Manier über die halbe Insel verfolgt habe.   
Ansonsten ist mir nichts vor die Flinte gekommen. 
Irgendwas mach ich wohl noch falsch. Wenn ich langsam gehe verliere ich immer irgendwann die Spur, und wenn ich mich schnell bewege kann ich zwar der Spur länger folgen, die Tiere laufen dann aber natürlich vor mir weg, so dass ich ebenfalls nichts zu Gesicht bekomme.
War wohl aber auch etwas ungeduldig, da mich nach dem ersten, glücklichen Abschuss der Ehrgeiz gepackt hat.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Kann es sein dass die komische Tröte die Viecher eher verjagd anstatt sie anzulocken?

Immer wenn nen Hirsch seinen Brunftlaut raushaut, und ich so nah drann bin dass im HunterMate der erste grüne Balken erscheint (dass is doch eine Art Abstandsanzeige, oder?), und ich einen langen Ruf mit der Hirschtröte raushaue und zurück zum HunterMate wechsle, habe ich direkt wieder nur den ersten blauen Balken! -.-

Und ja, ich bewege mich mittlerweile nurnoch liegend vorwärts, so langsam nervts!


----------



## Somian (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Whoosaa am 11.03.2009 04:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, sehe ich noch ganz richtig?
> 
> Hier diskutieren Leute, dass sie niemals auf ein "wehrloses" Tier schiessen wuerden, und dass soetwas alleine schon zu simulieren ein Verbrechen an den Naturgesetzen (oder so aehnlich) sei?
> 
> ...


Ich bin Vegetarier...



			
				xotoxic242 am 11.03.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Pervers ist nur das hier anscheinend wieder einige virtuelle Realität mit der echten Realität verwechseln.
> 
> Moral schön und gut aber auch da wo sie hingehört..Bei dem Spiel muß kein Tier beschützt werden da es nicht real existiert.
> Versteh nicht wo denn da das Problem ist.
> ...



Ich habe auch nichts gegen irgendein Spiel, wenn es mir nicht gefällt, spiele ich es gar nicht, und The Hutner würde ich, wenn die Serverkapaziäten nur annähernd dem Spieleransturm gewachsen wären, auch spielen. Schließlich gibt es auch mordspiele in denen man wehrlose menschen zum Spaß umbringt.

Ich habe bloß etwas dagegen, diesen kranken "Sport" zu zelebrieren. In der Realität hät bei mir der Spaß auf.


----------



## Mothman (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Arg. Also die Viecher zu finden ist nicht schwer. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund bin ich nicht in der Lage die auch zu töten. Ich habe schon 3 angeschossen und bin auch deren Blutspur gefolgt...aber die waren dann irgendwie auf und davon.
Aus Deer Hunter kenne ich das so, dass die dann nach einer Weile verbluten..aber das war hier scheinbar nicht so. Schade.^^
Naja, dann ist mein Jagdergebnis eben 3 Schwerverletzte.


----------



## Gopa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

LOL, was für ein Geheule hier xD
So, hier mein kurzes Erfahrungsbericht:
Hab gestern Nachmittag den Artikel gelesen und bin sofort Neugierig geworden, auf deren Homepage drauf, hab mich registriert, dann den Launcher runtergeladen und anschließend das Spiel, hat etwa eine Stunde gedauert, 190 kb/s...na ja, ging so. Nach dem Download wurde man einfach ins Spiel reingeworfen, (ach ja in der Zeit hab ich mir die Seite näher angekugt, hab mir das Forum und die Spielanleitung durchgelesen) Optisch Perfekt und die Atmosphäre einfach die beste für dieses Spiel, wenn man bedenkt dass dies ein kostenloses Spiel ist dann... WOW, also nach 2 Stunden hab ich wie die meisten kein Reh gesehen, nur verfolgt, nach dem ich keinen Bock mehr hatte, hab ich mir die Kommentare hier durchgelesen (insbesondere von Rage1988 waren sehr hilfreich, danke dir ), dann einpaar videos bei youtube, dann wurde mir klar, dass dieses Spiel verdammt realitätsnah ist. Ich habs dann nochmal versucht, und es hat tatsächlich geklappt, mit jedem Reh war es noch einfacher, also ich als anfänger hab in 2 Stunden 5 Rehe erschossen, der beste war 412,1 ft. Und wie ich sehe haben noch noch einiges vor, werde mir bald wahrscheinlich auch dieses "Warden" für 12 dollar kaufen, die haben ja jetzt diese Aktion statt 3 4 monate. Hoffe konnte euch Helfen. Ach ja was das für Balken sind hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Schaltet doch mal euer Hirn ein   

Wie erkennt man , aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt ? Man schaut sich die Blätter an , die vom Baum fallen und dann weggeweht werde . Der Wind ist mal stärker und mal sehr schwach .


Und das mit dem Lockruf wäre auch durch Überlegen zu erklären .

Ist ja wohl klar , dass man damit ein anderes Tier imitieren will und deshalbs sollte man nicht 10x hintereinander den Lockruf einsetzten und dann hoffen , dass dir ein Hirsch in die Arme Springt .  

Wenn man ein Tier lokaslisiert hat , dann sollte man höchstens 2 mal den Lockruf nutzen und dann lange warten , bis man ihn wieder benutzt .


Denken hilft echt , vor allem bei einem so realistischen Spiel , aber einige scheinen durch die ganzen anderen Spiele (mit bloßem Geballer und Null Taktik ) das Denken verlernt zu haben . 


@ Gopa : Echt toll , dass es noch welche gibt , die auch die Beiträge lesen   , manche posten einfach nur .



Edit : Es hilft euch auch enorm , wenn ihr euch mal auf der Seite umschaut , dort gibt es auch einige Hilfen und Tipps


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltet doch mal euer Hirn ein
> 
> [...]
> Und das mit dem Lockruf wäre auch durch Überlegen zu erklären .
> ...


Schon lange nichtmehr gefickt oder was? Da könnte man ja verstehen dass du was von wegen 10x rufen schreibst, wo nix von 10x rufen steht. Ich hab ein! ganzes mal gerufen und der Hirsch ist ausgerissen.
Erst überlegen, dann posten!




> Denken hilft echt , vor allem bei einem so realistischen Spiel , aber einige scheinen durch die ganzen anderen Spiele (mit bloßem Geballer und Null Taktik ) das Denken verlernt zu haben .


Ich geb dirmal nen Zitat mit auf den Weg, vielleicht kennst du's ja und wirst es mal beherzigen:

"Der Weg zu allem Großen geht durch die Stille.( Friedrich Nietzsche ) "


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 12.03.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uh , einer von der ganz harten Sorte   

Das Wundermittel nennt sich bei diesem Spiel Geduld   

Aber so wie du hier reagierst , scheinst du wohl sehr leicht aufbrausend zu sein und scheinst wenig Geduld zu haben .

Edit : Und Ironie scheinst du auch nicht zu erkennen , mir war klar , dass du nicht 10x das Ding benutzt hast , aber wenn man es zu oft benutzt , reisen die Tiere aus .

Edit 2 : Und Zitate aus Signaturen klauen kann jeder , aber eines selbst wissen ist nicht so leicht .


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Geduld ist das eine, aber mir fehlt auch noch die passende Waffe.
Sowas hier z.B.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ivga0iPzgg&hl=de


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Uh , einer von der ganz harten Sorte


Wegen?



> Das Wundermittel nennt sich bei diesem Spiel Geduld


Tatsächlich?   



> Aber so wie du hier reagierst , scheinst du wohl sehr leicht aufbrausend zu sein und scheinst wenig Geduld zu haben .


Weswegen? Weil ich dich darauf hinweise dass du nach einer ganz simplen Frage Leuten vorhältst, sie würden ihr Hirn nicht nutzen und wären durch stupide Spiele abgestumpft?
*Räusper*



> Edit : Und Ironie scheinst du auch nicht zu erkennen , mir war klar , dass du nicht 10x das Ding benutzt hast , aber wenn man es zu oft benutzt , reisen die Tiere aus .


Nein, ich habe die 10x nicht ernst genommen, habe durchaus erkannt dass du meintest, ich würde es zu oft benutzen. Die Aussage stimmt eben trozdem nicht, imo habe ich es nicht zu oft benutzt. Siehst du das anders?



> Edit 2 : Und Zitate aus Signaturen klauen kann jeder , aber eines selbst wissen ist nicht so leicht .


Wie war das mit der Ironie?
So ein Zitat als Signatur zu benutzen, und dermaßen nach einer Frage verbal "auszuticken" scheint für mich eher ein Fall von "Ich hab das Zitat nicht verstanden" zu sein.


Genau wie dieser Post jetzt wieder hier von dir.
Anstatt kurz runterzufahren und zu erkennen dass du völlig unnötig Schärfe in die Diskussion bringts, haust du weiter in die Kerbe.
Und mir wirfst du mangelnde geduld vor!


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Schärfe hast du hier reingebracht , oder wer sagte hier was von fi**** .

Du hast geschrieben , dass bei dir die Tiere wegrennen , wenn du das Ding benutzt und ich hab daraufhin geantwortet , dass man es nicht zu oft benutzen soll , und dann fährst du mich hier an und erzählst mir was von fi**** .


Da will man Tipps geben und wird dann angemacht .

Mein Zitat hab ich sehr wohl beachtet , aber wenn man immer nur die Fresse hält , bringt einen das auch nicht weiter , oder soll ich mich hier beschimpfen lassen und mir nichts draus machen.


@ Chemenu : Ein größeres Kaliber nützt dir auch nichts , wenn du die Tiere nicht siehst / findest


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chemenu : Ein größeres Kaliber nützt dir auch nichts , wenn du die Tiere nicht siehst / findest



Schon mal den Film Predator gesehen?


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 12.03.2009 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welchen , den mit Arnold Schwarzenegger , den hab ich vor Ewigkeiten gesehen 



Hier ist eine Nachricht bezüglich der Kapazität :



> Hi All,
> 
> theHunter Server maintenance is complete and the game is back online.
> 
> ...



Quelle : http://forum.thehunter.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2531


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ok, schaun wir mal jeweils deinen und meinen Post an.

Deiner:
Schaltet doch mal euer Hirn ein     

Und das mit dem Lockruf wäre auch durch Überlegen zu erklären .

Ist ja wohl klar , dass man damit ein anderes Tier imitieren will und deshalbs sollte man nicht 10x hintereinander den Lockruf einsetzten und dann hoffen , dass dir ein Hirsch in die Arme Springt .   

Denken hilft echt , vor allem bei einem so realistischen Spiel , aber einige scheinen durch die ganzen anderen Spiele (mit bloßem Geballer und Null Taktik ) das Denken verlernt zu haben .  

Gehen wir beide einher, dass diese textpassage durchaus mit Spitzen versehen sind? Wären dann allein 4 Punkte, wobei die 80& deines Posts ausmachen.

Meiner:
Schon lange nichtmehr gefickt oder was?

Ich gebe zu, kann man als "Angriff" werten, wobei ich das eher mit'nem Schmunzeln geschrieben hab, aber okay, Counter ist auf 1.

Ansonsten kommt da nurnoch ein "Erst überlegen, dann posten" und ich lege dir nahe "dein" eigenes Zitat zu befolgen. Desweiteren stellt dein Posting den Anfang unserer kleinen, süßen Fehde hier dar.
Immernoch der Meinung, ich bin derjenige der die Schärfe hier reinbringt?





			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da will man Tipps geben und wird dann angemacht


Ein einfaches "du benutzt das Dingen warscheinlich zu oft" hätte ein "Ist nicht so, hab das Dingen nur 1x benutzt" von mir gebracht und alles wäre i.O.

Wenn du jemanden versuchst zu belehren und ihn dabei beleidigst wird dir immer gegenwind endgegen schlagen, dass ist nichtnur hier im virtuellen Forum so!


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das mit dem Hirn einschalten hab ich gebracht , weil hier viele ständig nur motzen ,rumheulen und schreiben , dass sie kein Tier sehen/ finden , dabei habe ich einige Seiten zuvor beschrieben , wie man es machen sollte .


----------



## bsekranker (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Beruhigt Euch mal.


Auf solch einer Kleinigkeit muss man jetzt wirklich nicht länger herumreiten, das gilt für Euch beide.


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen , den mit Arnold Schwarzenegger , den hab ich vor Ewigkeiten gesehen



Richtig.
SO hat eine Jagd auszusehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOddZhT1S1U

I love it! Best movie scene ever!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 12.03.2009 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Beruhigt Euch mal.
> 
> 
> Auf solch einer Kleinigkeit muss man jetzt wirklich nicht länger herumreiten, das gilt für Euch beide.


Hat doch bei deinem Post seit mehr als 15min keiner mehr was geschrieben^^


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hier nochmal ein idyllisches Bild , als ich einen Hirsch verfolgt habe , den ich leider nicht richtig getroffen hab   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit :


Und so nah kann man sich an ein Tier ranschleichen , wenn man es richtig macht   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab grad bemerkt , durch das Drücken der Druck-Taste werden die Waffen nicht angezeigt , also im Spiel sieht man die Waffen , nur hier auf dem Bild und auf anderen Bildern nicht .


----------



## Gopa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal ein idyllisches Bild , als ich einen Hirsch verfolgt habe , den ich leider nicht richtig getroffen hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
mann, bin hinter dem schei.. Vieh schon seit min. 40 min auf den fersen, kriege keine gute abschussposition hin, möchte den aus der ferne abschiessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und das hier istn lebendiges:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  welches dann durch headshot ausgeschaltet wurde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ha , da hab ich auch noch ein Bild , auf dem ich eins angeschossen hab und dann verfolgt hab :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja , kleiner Tipp :

Wenn du zu nah dran bist kannst du auch das Zielvisier abnehmen , du kannst auch immer ohne das Zielfernrohr schießen . Du musst einfach das Gewehr auswählen , mit ,, 1" , dann öffnest du das Inventar mit  ,, i "  und ziehst dann das Zielfernrohr aus dem Platzhalter unten in dein Inventar hinein , anschließend klickst du auf ,, exit " und dein Charakter nimmt das Zielfernrohr ab . Ist gleich ne neue Herausforderung ohne Zielfernrohr zu schießen    .


----------



## Gopa (12. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 12.03.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha , da hab ich auch noch ein Bild , auf dem ich eins angeschossen hab und dann verfolgt hab :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
hatte irgendwie kein gutes gefühl das arme tier aus 3m enfernung zu erschiessen^^

aso, das weiss ich, ist aber schwer sag mal dein nickname, meiner ist Grizzlybaer


----------



## Rage1988 (12. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hab dich gerade geaddet ( auf Thehunter.com )  

Du musst mich nur noch akzeptieren .


----------



## cougar2010 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

So, erstmal danke, Rage1988, für die "Anleitung", wie man nach einem Ruf eines Hirsch/Rehs vorgehen sollte. Das hat auf Anhieb (!) geklappt und so konnte ich in 1 Stunde ein Reh und einen Hirsch erlegen.

Was die Blätter und die Windrichtung angeht, kann ich dich schon verstehen, wenn du sagst wir schalten die Gehirne aus. Allerdings muss ich auch entgegenhalten, dass ich vorher kein Spiel gesehen habe, dass es so auf Realismus anlegt, dass man tatsächlich mit abgefallenen Blättern, die sich je nach Windrichtung anders im Wind wiegen, rechnen könnte. Das hat mich ehrlich überrascht. Klar, im Nachhinein ist es nur logisch, da es in der Natur auch so ist. Aber im Spiel denke ich an so etwas erstmal weniger. Und so gesehen hast du schon recht mit dem Gehirn ausschalten. Wie auch immer, jetzt achte ich darauf 

Die Jagd gestern war jedenfalls ein wirklich tolles Erlebnis: Ich bin das richtig gemütlich angegangen (nach Rage1988's Beschreibung). Erstmal bin ich gemütlich einen Waldweg entlang gelaufen und habe mich an der schönen Umgebung nicht satt sehen können. Alleine die Sonnenstrahlen auf der Rinde der Bäume ist der Wahnsinn. Nach etwa 5 Minuten (können auch 2-3 mehr gewesen sein) dann der Schrei eines (Dam-)Wildes. Dabei gleich die Frage an die Jäger: Ist das im Spiel Damwild oder sind die Hirsche z.B. Rothirsche? 

Jedenfalls hab ich dem Reh (stellte sich später heraus, dass es kein Hirsch war *g*) mit einem langen Lockruf geantwortet. Da noch viele Bäume die Sicht versperrten und das Wild weit weg war, bin ich noch ein Stück weit aufrecht gegangen. Nachdem ich ca. alle 20-30 Sek. Den Lockruf (1x lang) gemacht habe, hat es irgendwann geantwortet und war schon deultich näher. Da bin ich dann nur noch am Boden liegend vorwärts gerobbt. Irgendwann als ich dachte, jetzt müßte man es langsam sehen, hab ich angefangen, mit dem Fernglas die Gegend vor mir abzusuchen. Zwischendurch mal wieder den Lockruf und immer weiter auf die letzte bekannte Position zugerobbt. Nach ca. 20-25min. war ich so nahe, dass ich es sehen konnte. Hier gleich wieder eine Frage an die Profis: Und zwar habe ich dann geschossen und das Reh ist, weil ich es nicht oder nicht richtig getroffen habe, wie wild umhergesprungen. Ich hätte erwartet, dass es, wie bei meinem 1. Schussversuch vor 2 Tagen, einfach von der Schallquelle (mein Gewehr) wegrennt. Stattdessen kam es auf mich zu und rannte um mich rum und dann nach ein paar Sekunden hinter mir weg in den Wald. Ich habe es mit dem Fernglas verfolgt. Gefühlte 30m von mir entfernt wurde es langsamer. Vielleicht hat es sich beruhigt, vielleicht habe ich es auch mit dem 1. Schuss verletzt, was das seltsame Verhalten vielleicht erklären würde. Als es stehen blieb, habe ich nochmal angesetzt und es am Hals tödlich verwundet. Es brach an Ort und Stelle zusammen. Die Anzeige meldete mir jedoch bei letzte Schüsse nur 1 und den mit ca. 70m Entfernung. Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem zweiten Wild an diesem Tag würde ich aus dieser Meldung entnehmen, dass ich doch nur 1x getroffen habe (fragt sich nur ob der 1. oder 2. Schuss der Treffer war), da dort sonst beide Treffer aufgeführt sein müssten. Liege ich damit richtig?

Denn das zweite Wild habe ich im Anschluss daran nach einem weiteren gemütlichen Spaziergang zu einem Hochsitz aufgespührt. Vom Hochsitz aus habe ich es näher angelockt und dann direkt von vorne unterhalb des Halses (man soll ja angeblich für einen ethischen Abschuss versuchen, lebenswichtige Organe wie die Lungen zu treffen) erwischt. Weit kam es nach diesem Treffer nicht: Nach vielleicht 5m ist es zusammengebrochen. Ich dachte zunächst tot zusammengebrochen. Als ich vom Hochsitz runtergestiegen war und mich näherte, sah ich jedoch, dass es ganz ruhig da saß. Ich habe ihm dann einen Gnadenschuss gegeben. Gezielt hab ich auf den Kopf, gewertet wurde es am Hals. Auf die Entfernung (5m) kann man da doch kaum vorbeischiessen, oder? Ich weiss ja nicht wie das mit den Trefferzonen gehandhabt wird.

Soviel zur Jagd selbst. Eine Sache die ich mir wünschen würde, ist dass man auch ingame Kontakt zum Doc hat, der einem neue Aufträge gibt. Es ist irgendwie schade, erst wieder auf die Website zu müssen. Aber ist auch klar: es sind ja E-Mails vom Doc. Anders müssten es ja Funksprüche oder Telefonanrufe sein und das stelle ich mir etwas unpassend mitten im Wald vor (vor allem wenn man gerade auf der Pirsch ist).

Fazit: Hammer Grafik, hammer Realismus, tolles Erfolgserlebnis wenn man es mal geschafft hat, ein Wild zu erlegen. Man braucht auf jedenfall ca. 30min. Geduld. So lange dauert es meist, bis man das nächste Wild wirklich vor der Flinte hat (wenn man vorher alles richtig gemacht hat). Langzeitmotivation: Weiss nicht, ob es ohne Geld auszugeben nun tatsächlich die Möglichkeit gibt, andere Ausrüstung und andere Jagd-Lizenzen zu erspielen. Falls ja, könnte dieses Spiel wirklich lange Spaß machen. Mich motivieren die Aufgaben vom Doc jedenfalls und ich wünsche mir, dass da noch einige kommen. Das gibt dem ganzen noch einen Touch Rollenspiel-Flair 

Grüße
Cougar2010


----------



## BlackP88 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Malifurion am 11.03.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich geb ma mein Erfahrungsbericht weiter:
> Nach einer Verzögerung bei der Anmeldung(Server überlastet) und nach 10x hintereinader login hab ichs geschaft das Spiel recht schnell runterzuladen. Man startet es und man hat dann sein Inventar und kann seinen Char ausrüsten. Dann gings los. Ich stand mit meinem Navigationsgerät vor meinen 2 Holzhütten und vor einem Übungsplatz. Sonst nur Wald und Büsche.
> Nun, ich entdecke da irgendwo keinen Sinn. Zum einen ist die Grafik wirklich sehr gut und ist sehr Realistisch. ABER. Man irrt Stundenlang durch den Wald, entweder auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Waldschratt oder nach einem Vieh. Ich fand beides nicht. Verloren in der Wildniss wie bei Lost streifte ich also über eine Stunde durch die Hölzer und das einzige was ich zu Gesicht bekam war die kleine Flinte vor meiner Nase und ein bisschen Wasser und ab und zu nen paar Vögel  in der Luft. Sonst nur Wald. Man wird einfach in dieses "Spiel", wenn man es so deklarieren darf, hineingeworfen und man darf oder kann auf Jagd gehen. Nur das Einzige was ich machen durfte war Grashalme oder Baumrinden wegschießen, da ich kein Wild gefunden habe. Vielleicht spiele ichs falsch, aber das einzige was man in diesem angeblichen "Online Spiel" erleben kann ist die Grafikpracht und die schöne Atmosphäre von Wald. Da ich aber am Wald selbst lebe, kann ich auch getrost dort hingehen und Holzwürmer jagen. Mein Fazit: Die Idee ist wirklich genial, es hätte aber besser umgesetzt werden sollen, evt. mit einem einführenden Tutorial anstatt einfach hineingeworfen zu werden. Die Grafik ist super, wie auch die Game-Idee, die jedoch, auch von mangelnder Serverkapazität, nicht gut umgesetzt worden ist.
> 
> Mali



aiaiaiaiii... Nur weil du es nicht schaffst, das spiel zu durchleuchten und mal logisch zu denken, Tiere sind nämlich scheue begleiter und keine COD4 Talliban die mit AK47 auf dich zurennen. Du musst geduld haben.. Rennen ist einfach nicht drin, da zu laut.. Spuren suchen und ihnen folgen.. und die Spurensuche ist nun wirklich arcade durch das rotende leuchten.. aber alles andere wäre auch zu hart^^.. also ich find es rundum klasse.. durch den schwierigkeisgrad freut man sich auch wirklich wenn man was stattliches erlegt hat. Bei Deer hunter war das nach einiger zeit nichtmehr so der fall, da man dort recht häufig was vor die flinte bekommt.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cougar2010 am 13.03.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> So, erstmal danke, Rage1988, für die "Anleitung", wie man nach einem Ruf eines Hirsch/Rehs vorgehen sollte. Das hat auf Anhieb (!) geklappt und so konnte ich in 1 Stunde ein Reh und einen Hirsch erlegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön , dass es geholfen hat . Das mit dem Hirneinschalten sollte eigentlich eher lustig gemeint sein , weil man bei den meisten Spielen sein Hirn nicht braucht und viele Leute sind eben nur diese Spiele gewohnt   

Aber dieses Spiel verhält sich wirklich realistisch ( außer , dass es keine Physik für die Kugel gibt ) und man kann durch einfaches überlegen zu einem Erfolg kommen .


Der Wind spielt aber eigentlich keine große Rolle , außer er ist sehr stark .

Mir ist es einmal passiert , dass ich einfach nur im Gras lag und nen Hirsch angelockt hab , auf einmal rennt der weg , obwohl ich micht nicht bewegt und nichts gemacht habe . Naja , dann hör ich auf einmal den starken Wind und sehe , wie die Blätter fliegen , also war mir klar , warum der Hirsch weggerannt ist .


Ich spiel es immer wieder gerne , es ist immer eine neue Herausforderung , auch wenn ich nur eine Gästelizenz habe .

Wenn die den Store überarbeitet haben und andere Sachen anbieten , werde ich auch etwas bezahlen , denn ein so gutes Spiel sollte belohnt werde .
Da gibt es einige Games die schlechter sind und ne Menge Geld kosten .


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 13.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die den Store überarbeitet haben und andere Sachen anbieten , werde ich auch etwas bezahlen , denn ein so gutes Spiel sollte belohnt werde .
> Da gibt es einige Games die schlechter sind und ne Menge Geld kosten .



Also im derzeitigen Zustand würde ich auch nichts dafür bezahlen. Der Umfang und die Möglichkeiten im Spiel sind da noch zu stark eingeschränkt. Momentan kann man ja nichts machen außer rumlaufen und schießen. 
Wenn es mal Fahrzeuge, mehr Tiere, mehr Waffen, Coop-Play usw. geben sollte würde ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen.
Einen tollwütigen Dachs würde ich auch mal gerne spielen.   

Übrigens, wer möchte darf mich auch gerne im Spiel adden.
Mein Nick ist derselbe wie hier, also Chemenu. 

cya

/Edit:
Wie bekommt man eigentlich Missionen? Werden die einem automatisch geschickt?


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 13.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 13.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Missionen bekommst du per Nachricht von verschiedenen Leuten zugeschickt .

Edit : Hab dich geaddet


----------



## Gopa (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 13.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 13.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, auf diese Missionen musste ich auch erstmals kommen, wenn ich auf die e-ail geklickt habe, musste ich erstma 3-5 sek warten bis die geöffnet ist, dasselbe beim chatten mit dem Doc... bei euch auch so?


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Gopa am 13.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 13.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja , das dauert länger , die haben auch in irgendwelchen News geschrieben , dass es seit der Erhöhung der Kapazität bis zu 12 Sekunden dauern kann .


----------



## cougar2010 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*

@Gopa: Ja, bei mir ist das auch so. Es dauert einfach etwas.




			
				Rage1988 am 13.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dieses Spiel verhält sich wirklich realistisch ( außer , dass es keine Physik für die Kugel gibt ) und man kann durch einfaches überlegen zu einem Erfolg kommen .


D.h., man kann auf maximale Sichtweise kerzengerade einen Schuss ins Ziel bringen, ohne dass man etwas darüber zielen muss? Oder hast du auf Windeinflüsse angespielt?



			
				Rage1988 am 13.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Missionen bekommst du per Nachricht von verschiedenen Leuten zugeschickt .


Kommen Missionen von anderen Personen ausser dem Doc automatisch, wenn man mehrere Missionen für den Doc erledigt hat, oder wer sind diese "verschiedenen Leute" bzw. wie kommt man an die ran?

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## Rage1988 (13. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cougar2010 am 13.03.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gopa: Ja, bei mir ist das auch so. Es dauert einfach etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Kugel wird weder vom Wind noch von der Reichweite beeinflusst , aber über 100m ist es so schon schwer zu treffen .

Du musst erstmal die Missionen für den Doc erfüllen , nach ein paar erfüllten Missionen melden sich neue Personen .

Ich hab alle Missionen erfüllt , die ich mit meiner Gästelizenz erfüllen kann , jetzt müsste ich Missionen erfüllen , in denen ich Truthähne und Whitetail jagen müsste , kann ich aber nicht , weil ich nichts gezahlt habe .


----------



## cougar2010 (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

Jetzt bin ich bei den 3 Missionen von den anderen Leuten. Habe ja auch den Non-Warden-Account, also Gast quasi. Soll es nicht angeblich möglich sein, sich die Lizenzen (und wohl auch Waffen) zu erspielen statt zu kaufen? Oder ist das nur ein Gerücht?

Eine weitere Frage zum Hunter Mate: Was genau sind denn jetzt die Balken am oberen Teil des Gerätes? Als ich so durch die Gegend spazieren ging, haben die Balken ab und zu zugenommen. Ich hab mich dann hingelegt,  einen Lockruf gemacht und gewartet. Aber passiert ist nichts. Es ist klar, dass ein Vollausschlag mit roter Lampe eine neue Audio- oder sonstige Fährte bedeutet. Aber was sind z.B. 3 Balken?

Heute wurde ich mal von mindestens 2 Rehen/Hirschen umzingelt. Ich konnte um mich herum ihre Schritte hören. Hab dann das Zielfernrohr abgenommen und wollte über Kimme und Korn zielen. Die sieht man ja aber leider nicht. Obwohl das Tier nicht mehr als 2m entfernt stand, habe ich wohl vorbei geschossen. Ich weiss zwar nicht 100% mit welchem Teil des Gewehrs ich ohne Fernrohr dann zielen muss, aber komisch ist es trotzdem, dass man da noch vorbei schiessen kann...

Dafür hab ich 10 min. später einen schönen Hirsch mit über 100kg erlegt.  Damit war Docs letzte Mission dann auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Da fällt mir ein: Man bekommt beim Spähen nicht angezeigt, ein Wieviel-Ender so ein Hirsch ist, den man gerade beobachtet, oder? Da heisst es zählen.

Gruß
Cougar

NACHTRAG: Ich muss meine Aussage bezüglich Geduld etwas revidieren: Es dauert keine 30min. Echtzeit, bis man mal ein Tier vor die Flinte bekommt. Stattdessen waren die von mir genannten Werte ingame-Zeit, da ich sie ja am Hunter Mate abgelesen habe. Der scheint ein Verhältnis von 2:1 (ingame zu Realzeit) zu haben. Also hatte ich nach ca. 15min. den ersten Abschuss und 2 Abschüsse in 30min. bei einem meiner letzten Posts hier im Forum.


----------



## Chemenu (14. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cougar2010 am 14.03.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> NACHTRAG: Ich muss meine Aussage bezüglich Geduld etwas revidieren: Es dauert keine 30min. Echtzeit, bis man mal ein Tier vor die Flinte bekommt. Stattdessen waren die von mir genannten Werte ingame-Zeit, da ich sie ja am Hunter Mate abgelesen habe. Der scheint ein Verhältnis von 2:1 (ingame zu Realzeit) zu haben. Also hatte ich nach ca. 15min. den ersten Abschuss und 2 Abschüsse in 30min. bei einem meiner letzten Posts hier im Forum.



Ich bin gestern über eine Stunde (Echtzeit!) im Wald rumgestapft ohne auch nur eine Fährte/Spur zu finden. Das ist hart.   
Danach hatte ich dann etwas mehr Glück und 2 Abschüsse.
Ich hab allerdings immer noch extreme Probleme die Tiere aufzuspüren.
Meist verfolge ich endlos die Fährten (langsam und geduckt) ohne dann irgendein Tier zu sehen. Die bewegen sich irgendwie rasend schnell...


----------



## cougar2010 (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

Mittlerweile klappts bei mir so gut, dass ich schon überlege, ob der HunterMate nicht etwas zu viel hilft. 

Einfach nur aufrecht langsam einen Weg entlang gelaufen, ab und zu (alle 1-2 min.) den Lockruf gemacht, und nach spätestens 5 min. nach dem letzten Abschuss bekam ich Antwort von einem Hirsch/Reh. Ab dann mache ich den Lockruf alle 20-30 Sek. und gehe runter vom Weg ins Gebüsch. Anfangs bewege ich mich geduckt auf die Position zu, gegen Ende auch mal liegend. Zwischendrin hat sogar ein anderes Reh in entgegen gesetzter Richtung auf den Lockruf geantwortet. Das hab ich im Anschluss erlegt  Also ist es nicht wirklich so, dass die Tiere nach dem Schuss so verschreckt sind, dass sie das gesamte Gebiet verlassen...

Was den HunterMate und die Balken angeht, habe ich die Antwort inzwischen im offiziellen Forum gefunden: Die Balken spiegeln die Umgebungsgeräusche wieder. Allerdings nicht die Geräusche, die der Jäger selbst macht. Zu den Geräuschen zählt wohl Wind, Regen und natürlich Geräusche, die von sämtlichen Tieren kommen. Angefangen bei Grillen bis hin zu Hirschen. Auf diese Weise sieht man schon, wie laut man sein darf wenn man sich auf ein Tier zubewegt, ohne dass dieses die Geräusche des Jägers aus den Umgebungsgeräuschen heraushören kann. Quasi Umgebungslärm als Tarnung :o)

Bleibt die Frage mit den Lizenzen. Erspielbar oder wirklich nur kaufbar?

Wo jagt ihr überhaupt? Vielleicht gibts ja Regionen, die mehr WIld haben als andere. Ich bin momentan etwas südlich der Mitte der Insel. Mein nächstes Ziel ist das Indianerzelt auf der Karte.


----------



## andicry (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

man ich laufe die ganze zeit umher ohne ein hirsch ausfindig zu machen =(   . kann mir jemand erklären wie das schneller geht als  2 stunden echtzeit


----------



## cougar2010 (14. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				andicry am 14.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> man ich laufe die ganze zeit umher ohne ein hirsch ausfindig zu machen =(   . kann mir jemand erklären wie das schneller geht als  2 stunden echtzeit



ok, Schritt für Schritt: 

* Dein aktives Gerät ist zunächst der HunterMate (das Ding mit der Karte, das nach Drücken der TAB-Taste erscheint).
* Die erste Handlung nach dem Auswählen des HunterMates ist, dass du von der Hütte aus zur Strasse rennst.
* Dann schaltest du einen Gang runter und läufst nur noch (aufrecht gehend) Richtung Süden die Strasse entlang. Um es klar zu sagen: Rennen ist also ab jetzt Tabu.
* Falls du nach 5 Minuten noch keine Fährte bzw. keinen Ruf eines Wilds gefunden/gehört hast, benutzt du dein Lockruf-Gerät (diese kleine Dose). Dafür bleibst du stehen und drückst (zumindest bei mir) die Taste "3".  Damit hast du die Dose in der Hand. Jetzt drückst du 1x mit der linken Maustaste. Dadurch wird die Dose in einer anderen Position gehalten. Das ist ähnlich wie beim Gewehr, das ja auch nicht gleich schießbereit ist. So, jetzt kommt es auf den richtigen Lockruf an: Du drückst jetzt nochmal die linke Maustaste, aber bleibst länger auf der Taste. Das erzeugt einen sehr lange gezogenen Lockruf. Erst wenn der Ruf abklingt läßt du die Maustaste wieder los. 
* Schalte beim Gehen wieder auf den HunterMate um, um gleich bereit zu sein, wenn ein Tier deinem Lockruf antwortet (zu erkennen am roten Kreis oben im HunterMate). 
* Jetzt kannst du weiter gehen. Wiederhole den Lockruf ca. alle 30 Sekunden und laufe im Anschluss daran weiter auf der Strasse entlang. 
* Alleralleralleraller(...)allerspätestens nach 10 Minuten solltest du vom Weg aus eine Fährte finden oder (wahrscheinlicher) den Ruf eines Wilds hören.
* Wenn es ein Ruf war weisst du jetzt in etwa, wo das Wild sich befindet. Je nach Abstand zu dir kannst du dich nun noch ein paar Sekunden aufrecht bewegen oder aber du musst dich evtl. schon gebückt oder sogar ganz am Boden bewegen. Es kommt auch etwas auf die Vegetation vor dir an: Wenn viele Bäume die  Sicht versperren und du noch ein Stück auf der Strasse laufen musst, kannst du getrost aufrecht gehen, aber wenn du viel freie Fläche vor dir hast solltest du dich schnell verstecken.
* Während du dich auf die Quelle des Rufs zubewegst (merke dir die Stelle, da der HunterMate sie nicht ständig anzeigt), machst du alle 15-20 Sekunden den Lockruf. Damit läuft dir das WIld nicht allmählich davon.

So, dann versuch das mal. Wünsche dir viel Glück 

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## andicry (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

ohh cool danke schön probier ich gleich mal

gruß andreas


----------



## andicry (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

juju hab schon ein hirsch erlegt hab aber noch ne frage was muss man bei der mission harvest a mule deer machen. harvest heißt doch auf deutsch ernten oder. wer voll nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte 

gruß andreas


----------



## Peter23 (14. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				andicry am 14.03.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> juju hab schon ein hirsch erlegt hab aber noch ne frage was muss man bei der mission harvest a mule deer machen. harvest heißt doch auf deutsch ernten oder. wer voll nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte
> 
> gruß andreas



In dem Zusammenhang einer Jagtsimulation würde ich vermuten, dass es soviel wie erlegen bedeutet.


----------



## cougar2010 (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Mission ist erledigt, wenn du nach dem erfolgreichen Schuss zum erlegten Wild hingehst und dir den Abschuss bestätigen lässt. Dazu klickst du das Wild einfach an, während du den HunterMate in der Hand hältst.

Harvest heißt hier entweder ausnehmen oder, und das trifft es wohl eher, die Früchte deiner Arbeit ernten (to harvest = ernten)


----------



## Speedbird (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo Leute,

kann mir mal jemand eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geben wie man eine Misson Startet?
hab dem Doc kontaktiert und folgende Mail bekommen:
First hunt? Let's take it nice and slow to start... 

Click The Hunt, then the Go Hunting button and after any new downloads you'll be in the hunting reserve.



Check your inventory to make sure you have a rifle and some ammo, then... 



I want you to find and track a Mule deer.

Right.

Firstly find one track or sign that there's been Mule deer activity in the area. Once you've done that you need to get your eye in for actually tracking an animal so find me a trail of 3 tracks from that same deer.



If you can do that then you're getting somewhere, and next up is spotting. Doe or buck, doesn't matter, but get your sights on a Mule deer.



And if you can get that far then there's just one more step, taking the shot. Again doe or buck, the EHR herds are in good shape at the moment so you can take either. 

Don't forget to ID the kill with that HunterMate of yours, that way I'll know where to send someone to go collect. 



Do all these things, don't even have to be same day, and I'll be back in touch.

Good Hunting!



Wenn ich aber dann auf Go Hunting gehe steht dann rechts (You have not yet started any missions) zum Xten mal immer das selbe.

ja aber wie starte ich denn die Misson??

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe....

Torsten


----------



## andicry (14. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cougar2010 am 14.03.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mission ist erledigt, wenn du nach dem erfolgreichen Schuss zum erlegten Wild hingehst und dir den Abschuss bestätigen lässt. Dazu klickst du das Wild einfach an, während du den HunterMate in der Hand hältst.
> 
> Harvest heißt hier entweder ausnehmen oder, und das trifft es wohl eher, die Früchte deiner Arbeit ernten (to harvest = ernten)


danke schön voll nett von dir


----------



## andicry (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

huhu hab gleich noch eine frage  ähm ich hab jetzt die ersten drei missionen fertig und jetzt zeigt er keine neuen an ab wann kann ich neue machen 

danke im vorraus


----------



## cougar2010 (14. März 2009)

*AW:*

@Speedbird: Schau mal, ob du bei der Nachricht von Doc noch eine Antwort an ihn schicken kannst... vielleicht ganz unten in der "Unterhaltung": Da könnte noch eine Gesprächsoption sein, die du noch nicht angeklickt hast.

@Andicry: Ich habe über 2 oder 3 Tage gespielt und bin nun bei den Missionen, die zusätzliche Lizenzen erfordern. Die Missionen waren immer schon da, wenn ich auf der Website aktualisierte. Also entweder musst du einfach ein paar Stunden warten oder mal aktualisieren bzw. einfach mal ein Reh ausserhalb der Missionen erlegen.

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## Rage1988 (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Speedbird am 14.03.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geben wie man eine Misson Startet?
> hab dem Doc kontaktiert und folgende Mail bekommen:
> ...




Jetzt ist das schon total einfaches Englisch und trotzdem gibts noch Probleme .  

Ich glaub ich habs irgendwo schon mal erklärt , aber dann eben nochmal :

Oben links wird ein Brief angezeigt ( oder du klickst einfach auf messages ) .
Sobald du in deinem Posteingang bist , siehst du Nachrichten von DOC (später noch von anderen Personen ) und auf die klickst du drauf ( kann dauern , bis die Nachricht geöffnet wird ) . Wenn du die Nachricht geöffnet hast , schildert DOC dir die Mission und du musst auch ACCEPT klicken und auch seine Antowrt warten und schon hast du die Mission angenommen .


Edit : Der Ausschnit aus der Anleitung , den du gepostet hast , beschreibt , wie man jagt , da steht nichts von Missionen drin


----------



## Horstii (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habs noch nicht mitbekommen, aber hat man anfangs die 30 Schuss und dann muss man sich mit echtem Geld welche dazukaufen?


----------



## andicry (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Horstii am 15.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs noch nicht mitbekommen, aber hat man anfangs die 30 Schuss und dann muss man sich mit echtem Geld welche dazukaufen?


nee musst du nicht mit echtem geld kaufen die munition kommt immer neu dazu


----------



## andicry (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

ähm rennen eigendlich nur einzelne hirsche immer umher hab zwar den trailer gesehen wo welche in einem rudel rennen aber ich find immer nur einzelne


----------



## Horstii (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				andicry am 15.03.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Horstii am 15.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut, das hör ich gern


----------



## shimmyrot (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				andicry am 15.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm rennen eigendlich nur einzelne hirsche immer umher hab zwar den trailer gesehen wo welche in einem rudel rennen aber ich find immer nur einzelne


Ich bin mal ausversehen in eine Gruppe "reingerobbt", im hohen Gras hab ich die 2 anderen Tiere (neben meinem Ziel) nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				andicry am 15.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm rennen eigendlich nur einzelne hirsche immer umher hab zwar den trailer gesehen wo welche in einem rudel rennen aber ich find immer nur einzelne




Ne , es gibt auch große Gruppen . Bin mal 4 Rehen begegnet , da wuste ich nicht , welches ich jetzt erlegen soll  

Hab eins erlegt und dann wild auf die anderen geschossen , in der Hoffnung das ich noch eins erwische


----------



## andicry (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 15.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> andicry am 15.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das geht danke schön


----------



## andicry (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

was ist die beste zeit fürs jagen in dem spiel


----------



## xkoy (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

kaum 5 minuten am zoggn (renne) bekomm ich Bluescreens... hat das auch jemand hier ??

NV Meldung, also liegts irgendie an Nvidia, hab auch zu meiner Blödheit Vista Sp2 beta draufgehaun... vielleicht liegts daran...


----------



## Gopa (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 15.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> andicry am 15.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  hats geklapt?


----------



## Speedbird (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

@Rage 1988

Sorry hab die falsche Nachricht hier rein kopiert.

Genau das war mein Problem....bei mir gab es kein Icon wo Accept stand also keine Möglichkeit die Missonen zu starten.
Das mit dem Schulenglisch ist schon klar, nur wenn man nicht Accept auswählen kann dann nützt einem auch kein Doktortitel in Linguistik.
Die Lösung war ganz einfach....den Admin gebeten, mir die Welcome Mail nochmals zu Senden...und siehe da...nun war auch der besagte Button vorhanden und ich konnte die erste Mission starten.
Trotzdem besten Dank für die Mühe!   

Noch eine Frage nebenbei...hat jemand von euch auch das Problem wenn es zu regnen beginnt, hängt sich kurz danach mein Emote auf. Ansonsten funktioniert alles Top.
Kennt jemand die Lösung für das besagte Problem?

Hardware: Phenom 9850 Quad Core, 2x ATI Readon 8450 derzeit im Crossfire Modus.


Nochmals Danke ...Torsten


----------



## andicry (15. März 2009)

*AW:*

welche ist  die beste uhrzeit in dem spiel


----------



## andicry (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Gopa am 15.03.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 15.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gopa (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Speedbird am 15.03.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rage 1988
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zu regnen?   Ich hab bei mir bis jetzt keinen einzigen tropfen gesehen!?


----------



## Rage1988 (15. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Gopa am 15.03.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 15.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht wirklich    , eins hab ich erwischt und ca. 2 weitere angeschossen , hab sie allerdings nicht gefunden , weil überall Spuren verteilt waren   .

Der DOC hat mir dann auch gleich ne Nachricht geschrieben und mich verwarnt , man soll keine verwundeten Tiere im Wald liegen lassen , aber ich such doch nicht ewig nach 2 verwundeten Tieren , die überall sein könnten   .

@andicry :

Die besten Zeiten sind wie im wirklichen Leben morgens und abends . 


Edit : 

@ Gopa : Bei mir gabs schon ein richtiges Unwetter , mit heftigem Regen und starkem Wind , da sieht man kaum noch was , aber mein PC hängt sich dabei nicht auf , es läuft alles wie immer einwandfrei.


----------



## cougar2010 (16. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das Problem, dass man eine Mission nicht annehmen kann, habe ich momentan auch: Es fehlt einfach die Option zum Annehmen. Bei mir ist es die Mail von HoneyBee "A pat on the back". Unter ihrem Text steht kein Text von mir zum Annehmen...

Wie kann man den Admin denn erreichen, dass er einem die Mail nochmal schickt?

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## janek (16. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cougar2010 am 16.03.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem, dass man eine Mission nicht annehmen kann, habe ich momentan auch: Es fehlt einfach die Option zum Annehmen. Bei mir ist es die Mail von HoneyBee "A pat on the back". Unter ihrem Text steht kein Text von mir zum Annehmen...
> 
> Wie kann man den Admin denn erreichen, dass er einem die Mail nochmal schickt?
> 
> ...




Ich habe festgestellt, daß sich die Missionen mit dem Internetexplorer besser annnehmen lassen als bei Firefox. Manchmal auch da aber erst nach 2-3x anklicken. Es dauert u.U.einige Sekunden, bis das Nachrichtenfenster geöffnet wird.
Nach Erledigung der ersten Mission habe ich einfach mit Alt+Tab zum Browser gewechselt und hatte da schon die nächste Mission zur Auswahl.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob ich den Schuß über 375 Fuß auch schaffe 

Die Truthahn-Mission laß ich erstmal links liegen, da ich keine Lust habe, eine Lizenz zu kaufen.


----------



## dmxforflesh (16. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				janek am 16.03.2009 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> cougar2010 am 16.03.2009 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andicry (21. März 2009)

*AW:*

wo finde ich die weißweldelhirsche ich find immer nur die normalen=( danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## beppix (21. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich hab das emote ding installiert und das spiel auch aber wenn ich dann das spiel starten will seh ich nur kurz einen ladebildschirm, dann kurz schwarz und dann kehre ich wieder auf meinen desktop zurück -.- weiß einer worans liegen könnte?


----------



## beppix (21. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich hab das emote ding installiert und das spiel auch aber wenn ich dann das spiel starten will seh ich nur kurz einen ladebildschirm, dann kurz schwarz und dann kehre ich wieder auf meinen desktop zurück -.- weiß einer worans liegen könnte?


----------



## phily (22. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				andicry am 21.03.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich die weißweldelhirsche ich find immer nur die normalen=( danke schon mal im vorraus



also vermutlich hast du geld für eine lizenz bezahlt, oder?denn wenn nicht, gibt es die white tails im spiel gar nicht(oder doch falls man sie erspielen kann,was aber wohl noch niemand geschafft hat, oder?). wenn du die lizenz hast, lassen die sich genau so finden, wie die normalen mule deers...

übrigens, ich hab gestern beim spielen herrausgefunden, dass man auf bäume klettern kann: es gibt ja einen größeren nördlichen teil der insel, der durch ein nadelöhr mit dem südlichen verbunden ist. auf dem größeren teil,( auf dem sich auch der see befindet) gibt es südlich des südlichsten hochsitzes eine riesen große ebene fläche(west-ost), die man nicht verpassen kann, wenn man vom erwähnten hochsitz südlich marschiert.und am rand dieser ebene, stand unter den vielen laubbäumen ein schiefer (vielleicht 60° oder so) nadelbaum und den konnte man tatsächlich einfach hochrennen, soweit, das sich der baum oben in der spitze aufgabelte und man sowohl auf dem linken als auf dem rechten ast weiter hoch kam, bis er zu dünn war und man unten landete. ich konnte mich oben dann auch hinhocken- oder legen um besser zielen zu können.war halt nur kein wild in der nähe. bin mir relativ sicher, schon mehrer schiefe oder halb umgekippte nadelbäume gesehen zu haben, werd mal versuchen, ob man diese auch hochkommt. im umkreis von 5 metern neben diesem baum stand ein weiterer, nicht ganz so schiefer nadelbaum, den ich nicht hochkam...wie auch immer, vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem, man ist so wesentlich höher als auf einem hochsitz.

grüße,
Phily


----------



## janek (22. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				beppix am 21.03.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das emote ding installiert und das spiel auch aber wenn ich dann das spiel starten will seh ich nur kurz einen ladebildschirm, dann kurz schwarz und dann kehre ich wieder auf meinen desktop zurück -.- weiß einer worans liegen könnte?



Ich nehme an, daß Deine Grafikkarte keinen Shader 3.0 unterstützt. Die Probleme hatte ich an einem meiner Rechner auch (GraKa X850 XT).


----------



## toni35 (25. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				janek am 22.03.2009 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> beppix am 21.03.2009 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das spiel darf nicht über die installierte exe gestartet werden geht nur online
also anmelden dann auf the hunt gehen und dort auf go hunting.


andere frage kann man nun die waffen und tiere freispielen?
wen ja ab welchem ranking?

ps: wer mich adden möcht nick  jl1220


----------



## getschielein (26. März 2009)

*AW:*

Meldung: Server Capacity Full 

Wie lange dauert das bis ich mich einloggen kann?

Grüße


----------



## janek (26. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				getschielein am 26.03.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung: Server Capacity Full
> 
> Wie lange dauert das bis ich mich einloggen kann?
> 
> Grüße


 
Je nach Andrang. Zwischen wenigen Minuten und einigen Stunden ist alles drin. Es sei denn du zahlst, dann gibt es keine Wartezeit......


----------



## getschielein (26. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ok bin jetzt drin,aber das nächste Problem steht an!Das Spiel startet nicht.
Systemanforderungen,alles im grünen berreich.
Hab schon geggogelt aber nichts vernüftiges gefunden.


----------



## toni35 (26. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				getschielein am 26.03.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok bin jetzt drin,aber das nächste Problem steht an!Das Spiel startet nicht.
> Systemanforderungen,alles im grünen berreich.
> Hab schon geggogelt aber nichts vernüftiges gefunden.




was heisst das genau bekommst irgend eine fehler meldung oder bluescreen?
hast du auch über online gestarte?(go hunting)
notfalls nochmal installieren.


----------



## getschielein (26. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				toni35 am 26.03.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> getschielein am 26.03.2009 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,werds nochmal instalieren.
Gruß


----------



## getschielein (27. März 2009)

*AW:*

So habs nun erneut instaliert.
Leider ist es genauso wie vorher.Wenn ich "Go Hunting" drücke,passiert nichts!
Ich kann noch die Auflösung und so einstellen,daß wars,wenn ich Ok drücke passiert nichts.
Woran kann das liegen?
Habe alles instaliert,benutze den Firefox-Browser,habe kein ahnung was ich noch machen soll!?!
Grüße


----------



## getschielein (27. März 2009)

*AW:*

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## ChocolinoR (29. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				getschielein am 27.03.2009 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir niemand helfen?



Achtung! Das Spiel wird NICHT aus dem Ordner gestartet! Den Fehler hatte ich auch Anfangs gemacht (konnte nicht starten, immer wieder zum Desktop gecrasht). Man muss auf thehunter.com gehen, sich da einloggen und aus seinem Profil auf der Homepage das Spiel starten! (heisst dort: "Go Hunting!"). Dann startet das Spiel. Ich spiel es auf meinem Notebook mit 800x600 ohne AA und mittleren Details. Da gehts bei mir noch grad so flüssig...Das Spiel ist schon ein Hardwarefresser...kaum zu glauben für ein Browserspiel. Wenn ichs spiele, komme ich mir vor wie in Operation Flaspoint   . Muss mir immer wieder sagen "neiinnn, du spielst nicht OFP, das ist The Hunter!" xD. Hier zwei Tipps für Neulinge:

1. Wenn sich ein Hirsch meldet (wird dann kurz darauf auf dem GPS angezeigt wo), dann schnell dorthin laufen, aber max. für 5-10 sek, dann ducken und langsam gehen (sonst haut der Hirsch ab, hat gute Ohren, hehe) - also Geduld haben! Ich als ex-CSler musste das auch erkennen   . Irgendwann sieht man dann den Hirsch. Jetzt muss man vorsichtig und langsam vorgehen - zielen - abknallen - Beute analysieren (mit dem GPS)

2. Macht AA aus, ich hatte es anfangs auf 4x und das Spiel lief soooo langsam....wie durch nen Kaugummi. Ohne AA läufts deutlich flüssiger. Auch paar extra FPS gewinnt man indem man die niedriger Auflösung spielt.


----------



## cougar2010 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ChocolinoR am 29.03.2009 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist schon ein Hardwarefresser...kaum zu glauben für ein Browserspiel.


The Hunter ist kein Browserspiel. Man startet es nur über die Website, weil es dort Statistiken abgleicht. Der Browser selbst startet dann aber das Spiel, welches eine eigene Engine hat. Anders wäre diese Grafik auch gar nicht möglich. Ein Browserspiel hat keine Engine bzw. der Browser ist die Engine. Das ist hier nicht der Fall.

Gruß
Cougar


----------



## Brackebusch (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

So, gestern hab ich mir das Spiel nun auch gezogen. Verlief auch alles ganz glatt, bis zu dem Moment wo ich dann im Spiel war.
Irgendwie scheint das Spiel nicht zu merken, dass ich ne ganz gute Graphikkarte (Asus EAX1950XTX) habe, denn nach 20 metern im spiel stehen vor mir riesige gründe wände, statt bäume.
vor dem start des spieles gab es noch ein "ausführen als" fenster, in dem stand über welches benutzerkonto ich direct x starten möchte.  ich hab dann versucht über meine administration direct x einzuschalten, aber mein pc hat das nicht akzeptiert.
kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das "ausführen als" fenster jetzt wieder abrufe, vielleicht wird darauf das grafikproblem gelöst.
Anzumerken wär vielleicht auch noch, dass das Spiel bei mir nicht auf der System(C) partition installiert ist. könnte es ach damit etwas zu tun haben


----------



## hibbicon (12. April 2009)

*AW:*

uhhh ist das die Engine von Just Cause 2 ?


----------



## Geymor (9. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab da direkt mal ne Frage, undzwar: Ich habe die nötige Software runtergeladen und will nun installieren. Da meldet sich der Fehler: "Required.NET Framework 2.0 SP1" Ich google danahc und lade es runter, installiere und und versuche The Hunter erneut. Doch da kommt der selbe Fehler wieder. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## solkutter (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - The Hunter: Wir pirschten für Sie durch die kostenlose Jagdsimulation.*

Es geht endlich wieder weiter, das update ist endlich erschienen.
Nach der insolvenz von emote.
Avalanche hat das ruder übernommen und die spiele schmiede ExpansiveWorlds gegründet.

PcGames berichtet dochmal darüber........!......!......!


----------

